# Removing Eppley cheek implants



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/

Link to the rendering of the implants is here: 

Bottom line is Eppley placed custom malar/infraorbital rim implants in November 2020. Now that I've had nine months with them, I'm pretty firm on getting them removed. They're too big in almost every way--lateral projection, forward projection, infraorbital rim augmentation. The ogee curve they form looks, to me, completely unnatural. The tear trough augmentation is a bit convex, which looks puffy, and the entire mid-section of my face is just oversized. It's particularly pronounced when I smile and all my cheek tissue is bunched up on top of the implants. One of the worst parts is that the augmentation around the eye socket creates an unnatural "ringing" around the lower half of my eye, making the eyes look sunken (you see this in the pic below where I'm holding my phone). 

I just don't feel like I look like myself; every other procedure, I always saw myself in the end result, but this created a look that doesn't feel like me and the little bit of dysmorphia is unnerving. 

Open to comments, and not sure if I'm doing a remove and replace with a smaller implant, or just a removal. (I'm concerned about cheek sagging with removal due to the capsule around the implants.)


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm ngl I think it looks good on you and I don't see the problem with the OGEE curve.

Make sure you don't think of looking natural as average. The average guy looks "natural" but he also looks like dogshit.


----------



## coolguy1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Those implants made you gay jfl


----------



## dnrd (Jul 27, 2021)

very deep in uncanny valley rn, i think its bc of ur shit eye area, if u get that fixed the zygos would look more natural, maybe got orbital decompression whilst getting something to keep ur pfl/widen it (anything ideally to prevent ur pfl from getting any smaller from the od)


----------



## Boldandbeautiful (Jul 27, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Those implants made you gay jfl


Boy your in for a shock...


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

dnrd said:


> very deep in uncanny valley rn, i think its bc of ur shit eye area, if u get that fixed the zygos would look more natural, maybe got orbital decompression whilst getting something to keep ur pfl/widen it (anything ideally to prevent ur pfl from getting any smaller from the od)


The augmentation around the interior rim of the eye is, to me, really unnatural looking. Was way better prior to surgery. My eyes are actually very deepset so orbital decompression isn't a solution for me, but the forward augmentation just made them look more sunken and exacerbated the problem. I've always had UEE but am getting Restalyne layered in there, which really helps.


----------



## lutte (Jul 27, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> I'm ngl I think it looks good on you and I don't see the problem with the OGEE curve.
> 
> Make sure you don't think of looking natural as average. The average guy looks "natural" but he also looks like dogshit.


just look like a plastic doll theory


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 27, 2021)

yeah your assessment is spot on. Although I don't think the ogee curve looks unnatural.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

dnrd said:


> very deep in uncanny valley rn, i think its bc of ur shit eye area, if u get that fixed the zygos would look more natural, maybe got orbital decompression whilst getting something to keep ur pfl/widen it (anything ideally to prevent ur pfl from getting any smaller from the od)


Also, what's PFL?


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> yeah Iyour assessment is spot on. Although I don't think the ogee curve looks unnatural.


I *do *like some of the zygomatic augmentation, so an option would be to remove and replace with something more conservative, like this.

Eliminates any forward augmentation, stays away from the infraorbital rim, but adds high cheekbones. Thoughts?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jul 27, 2021)

from profile it looks absolutely gay, unnatural, bloated
i'd think it was botox injected there


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jul 27, 2021)

dnrd said:


> very deep in uncanny valley rn, i think its bc of ur shit eye area, if u get that fixed the zygos would look more natural, maybe got orbital decompression whilst getting something to keep ur pfl/widen it (anything ideally to prevent ur pfl from getting any smaller from the od)


Mostly eyes and lips tbh





Recommended you to fix your UEE last thread, @Win200 and I still believe it would help you signifigantly.




These results are completely possible through just fillers. I've seen many insane results from Dr. Gal Aharonov



lutte said:


> just look like a plastic doll theory


Doesn't look that bad to me tbh.


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Thoughts?


couldn't really tell you until it's actually placed in your face lol. But yeah definitely go for a smaller implant and I think avoiding the infraorbitals minimizes the risk of it looking uncanny. Maybe you can just get fillers there instead?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

you look good but somehow gay. are you using makeup?


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

Danish_Retard said:


> Mostly eyes and lips tbh
> View attachment 1243464
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree about the UEE. I'm in the process of having it augmented with Restalyne. Just doing a little bit every two weeks, letting it settle, then going back and doing more. Won't fix it 100% but it'll be a huge help.


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 27, 2021)

to me, only undereye area looks bad&unnatural. zygos are big,yes, but not bad on you.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> The augmentation around the interior rim of the eye is, to me, really unnatural looking. Was way better prior to surgery. My eyes are actually very deepset so orbital decompression isn't a solution for me, but the forward augmentation just made them look more sunken and exacerbated the problem. I've always had UEE but am getting Restalyne layered in there, which really helps.


get infra implants then ur eye looks like it should be top tier when it isnt thats why its fucked


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> couldn't really tell you until it's actually placed in your face lol. But yeah definitely go for a smaller implant and I think avoiding the infraorbitals minimizes the risk of it looking uncanny. Maybe you can just get fillers there instead


Totally agree. I used filler in the undereye before the implant and it looked good. Infraorbitals are so tough and specific that I feel like it's hard to nail with implants; better do so with filler where you can go bit by bit and redo if necessary.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 27, 2021)

You are one of the rare cases that needs to lose a bit of collagen to look more natural/ruggish. But how is your skin so young and glowy looking? I think you said your age is around 35 right?

Other things i would do:
- Remove the lip fillers
- Get upper eyelid fillers and supraorbital brow implant to make your upper eye area more straight/less downturned.
- Leave the implant, because they both look good
- Consider colored contacts


----------



## dnrd (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Also, what's PFL?


palpebral fissure length, the horizontal length of your eyes, longer is more attractive


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> you look good but somehow gay. are you using makeup?


Not in these pics, but I'm gay and use makeup sometimes


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 27, 2021)

i want to know your skin-care routine though. insanely youthful for your age


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> You are one of the rare cases that needs to lose a bit of collagen to look more natural/ruggish. But how is your skin so young and glowy looking? I think you said your age is around 35 right?
> 
> Other things i would do:
> - Remove the lip fillers
> ...


I'm almost 39. Just lots of good skincare and retinols. 

The downturned eye has improved; I got a lower lid retraction repair/ptosis repair after the implants that include a canthoplasty. Two of the pics I posted here were before that surgery, so they look more downturned.


----------



## .👽. (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm almost 39. Just lots of good skincare and retinols.
> 
> The downturned eye has improved; I got a lower lid retraction repair/ptosis repair after the implants that include a canthoplasty. Two of the pics I posted here were before that surgery, so they look more downturned.


wtf no way u r 39??


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i want to know your skin-care routine though. insanely youthful for your age


Sunday Riley products. I swear by them.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> wtf no way u r 39??


39 in October. I also rarely drink and have a super clean diet. No gluten/dairy--huge help for skin.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 27, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> wtf no way u r 39??


Looking old is a choice. 99% of male population has no idea/money to have young looking skin. In reality its not that hard. 
Botox, skincare, fillers, laser treats. I guess op has enough money, and a good surgeon to get all the treatments.


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



i just saw the smiling pics and yes it looks unnatural and puffy there. other pictures are quite good even though those are really big implants.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i just saw the smiling pics and yes it looks unnatural and puffy there. other pictures are quite good even though those are really big implants.


Yeah, smiling is a big problem. With all of the sub malar augmentation, when I smile and push more tissue up into that area, it looks really bloated. No angularity at all.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 27, 2021)

Holy shit, really admire your physique. Need to know your stack. Hgh and trt?


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

O


Deusmaximus said:


> Looking old is a choice. 99% of male population has no idea/money to have young looking skin. In reality its not that hard.
> Botox, skincare, fillers, laser treats. I guess op has enough money, and a good surgeon to get all the treatments.


Oh yeah, forgot about lasers. I use IPL twice a year--October and April.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Holy shit, really admire your physique. Need to know your stack. Hgh and trt?
> 
> View attachment 1243475


Never hgh--just trt. I absolutely bust my ass in the gym, every day. I'm super fucking proud of how I look at 38.


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, smiling is a big problem. With all of the sub malar augmentation, when I smile and push more tissue up into that area, it looks really bloated. No angularity at all.


i saw another guy having this problem too. so for the sake of angularity, we need to sacrifice under eye hollow and just use fillers i guess.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> O
> 
> Oh yeah, forgot about lasers. I use IPL twice a year--October and April.


Anything else?
So just IPL Laser + skincare (which stuff)? Not Botox? Filler?
What is your diet like? When did you start with trt?

edit: you could easily make a small thread with your knowledge/age would be really helpful


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 27, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Those implants made you gay jfl


He IS gay though.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Anything else?
> So just IPL Laser + skincare (which stuff)? Not Botox? Filler?
> What is your diet like? When did you start with trt?
> 
> edit: you could easily make a small thread with your knowledge/age would be really helpful


Here's a daily routine:

Wake up at 5:30am, wash face, have coffee, gym for 90 mins + 15 mins HIIT cardio.
Wash face with Sunday Riley ("SR") Blue Moon and then Ceramic Slip. Spray on SR Pink Drink. Layer on SR Good Genes. Apply Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream moisturizer.
Have breakfast--usually three eggs scrambled with tons of spinach and 1/2 lb ground beef or chicken (organic). Plus 1/2C oatmeal.

Lunch is usually 1/2 lb salmon on top of greens, whatever veggies are in the fridge, and a carb (rice, lentils, quinoa, beans, sweet potatoes).

After work, I try to do another 15 mins HIIT cardio before dinner (usually chicken and vegetables--I usually omit a carb for dinner to stay lean).

Bed routine is wash with the same two cleansers, then apply SR A+ and then SR Luna. Let dry. Mix a few drop of SR Juno oil into some SR Ice moisturizer, apply all over face. Go to bed on my back (sleeping on your chest/sides causes wrinkles).

Botox every three months, filler when/where necessary (I do the lips but understand straight guys don't). Before the implants, I got filler around the undereyes and cheeks/zygos. Now, just the lips and upper eyelids.

IPL twice a year. Facials every couple months--hydrofacials are great. Very little booze, no gluten, no dairy.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a daily routine:
> 
> Wake up at 5:30am, wash face, have coffee, gym for 90 mins + 15 mins HIIT cardio.
> Wash face with Sunday Riley ("SR") Blue Moon and then Ceramic Slip. Spray on SR Pink Drink. Layer on SR Good Genes. Apply Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream moisturizer.
> ...


So you workout before work? 
did you miss sunscreen in your routine? 

When did you start with Botox and where you get it? Probably for preventing reasons right?

thanks for the insight, really helpful!


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jul 27, 2021)

might be cope, but try to build your neck and masseters

and see if it looks more proportionate afterwards


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

lasthope said:


> So you workout before work?
> did you miss sunscreen in your routine?
> 
> When did you start with Botox and where you get it? Probably for preventing reasons right?
> ...


Yeah, I can't workout after a full day... I'm beat.

I do sunscreen in a tinted moisturizer... that's more quasi-makeup, so I left it out.

I started Botox around 28; definitely helped stave off aging; I don't have a single resting wrinkle and it's definitely bc of a regular Botox regimen for 10+ years.


----------



## crosshold (Jul 27, 2021)

i think the overall shape of them are good, just reduce the size next time. i dont think you should remove them completely, your pre op pics definitely showcased that you needed this type of augmentation


----------



## Deleted member 643 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a daily routine:
> 
> Wake up at 5:30am, wash face, have coffee, gym for 90 mins + 15 mins HIIT cardio.
> Wash face with Sunday Riley ("SR") Blue Moon and then Ceramic Slip. Spray on SR Pink Drink. Layer on SR Good Genes. Apply Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream moisturizer.
> ...


You’re a looksmaxxing god


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

crosshold said:


> i think the overall shape of them are good, just reduce the size next time. i dont think you should remove them completely, your pre op pics definitely showcased that you needed this type of augmentation


When you say "this type of augmentation," do you mean the zygo/malar area or the infraorbital area?


----------



## crosshold (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> When you say "this type of augmentation," do you mean the zygo/malar area or the infraorbital area?


zygo/malar

i think not augmenting the infraorbital area is the way to go. i would personally just do fat grafting under there


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

crosshold said:


> zygo/malar
> 
> i think not augmenting the infraorbital area is the way to go. i would personally just do fat grafting under there


I agree--just wanted to see what you think. Augmenting undereye with implants seems so dicey; if it's 1mm off, your eye area looks weird. Just seems like way less margin for error there.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> I've been looking over your implant design for a while. There were a couple of things I personally didn't like about it. First, you didn't seem to get a saddle incorporated into your design. In my opinion, the saddle is the most important part of IOM implants. I believe it would have resolved the issue of the "unnatural ringing around the lower half of my eye". Also, it would have improved your negative canthal tilt. The saddle can not only create a boxed lower inferior rim but create a more upward slope. Eppley said everything was done intraoral, I'm not sure if that was the reason why y'all didn't incorporate the saddle. AFAIK Eppley can give up to 5mm’s (possibly more) of vertical enhancement of the lower inferior orbital rim.
> 
> View attachment 1243566
> View attachment 1243567
> ...


Hey, thanks for that really extensive analysis and writeup. By "saddle," I assume you mean infraorbital implants that cover the entirety of the orbital rim? If so, I don't recall discussing that with Eppley and I'm not sure why he didn't suggest it. I will say that the convex nature of the tear trough extension is problematic, as it creates a very puffy look to the inner corner of my eye that most people don't have. It looks live an overuse of filler.

If you were able to design a revision to the implant, what would you change? My thoughts had been to eliminate any orbital rim augmentation, eliminate any forward augmentation entirely, and focus instead on very conservative zygomatic augmentation. Something like the cheek implants in the example below. The forward projection of the current implant--both in the malar and undereye area--makes my entire midface look puffy/bloated and overfilled.

Do you think there's any meaningful risk of skin sagging due to a downsized implant? I thought sagging was mainly a risk when there is complete removal and the sides of the capsule do not adhere as the tissue adhered to the cheekbone prior to the implant being placed; substituting another implant seems to solve that problem.


----------



## baruch (Jul 27, 2021)

i think by saddle he means the infraorbital rim implant has vertical augmentation that extends into the orbit.


Just wanted to thank you for sharing your results with us. So few people here actually get stuff done. You are one of my favorite users.


----------



## dieMax (Jul 27, 2021)

Is someone trying to get you to look more natural?


----------



## user47283 (Jul 27, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



They look good , you look like Cillian Murphy. What makes you look uncanny is actually your homosexual lip fillers and overgrooming and weird shiny skin . Grow some stubble , let your lip fillers dissolve and stop overusing moisturizer


----------



## Win200 (Jul 27, 2021)

dieMax said:


> Is someone trying to get you to look more natural?


What do you mean? I just want my aesthetic to be less worked-on.


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 27, 2021)

Ogee looks fine, projection is a bit much.

you can replace them with small implants, getting rid of them entirely will cause major face sag. Plus somewhere between your before/after would be optimal.

consider maybe also raising the rims up more? Like with a saddle design.. Might help under eye and therefore make the infraorbitals not appear to bulge out so much

IMO it’s not like it’s “ken Barbie doll gets rib removed” level of extreme. Your bone structure is a lot like Cilian Murphy’s now, UEE included.

I had a friend get these same implants with Eppley but he had literally zero cheekbones. He did similar projection as you but also raised the lower rims up something crazy like 6mm. On him it looks great. You started with average cheekbones so this might have been too much. Eppley is very good with revisions, my friend did not need and wanted none but got quoted revision costs in advance since he asked, Eppley said he was one of his best results in a while back around beginning of pandemic, so you can probably get him to fix this for cheap. He’s also good with soft tissue so he’ll maybe give you a small facelift to help with the sag caused by the “bone” loss of replacement and removal. If you remove and don’t replace though it’s probably gonna be a major facelift

either way this isn’t necessarily a bad result just not an optimal


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 27, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> They look good , you look like Cillian Murphy. What makes you look uncanny is actually your homosexual lip fillers and overgrooming and weird shiny skin . Grow some stubble , let your lip fillers dissolve and stop overusing moisturizer


Actually thinking it over I agree with this guy who also coincidentally and independently said you look like Cilian Murphy

the more I look at it I think Eppley did a good job but you need to lose the fillers. You’ll look better with smaller lips anyways. Only major looksmax left is maybe upper eye fillers. I don’t think brow implant like another guy said would fix the UEE much but I don’t know how they work tbh. Too much lip filler and too much UEE are your only failos. Everything else is neutral or halo. UEE is a pain but you might get into neutral category with fillers from Eppley I can’t imagine he doesn’t do fillers

if you do revise then make sure to get a bigger lower rim height, I think they call it the saddle like someone else already said, and chop off 1mm projection forward and at the part where the cheeks protrude most, I think you look better with these than before, you might be overthinking it a bit, it’s impossible to be objective about your own face

My friend who got the jaw and infra-malar implants at the same time 2 years back had a period soon after where he consulted with rhinoplasticians and shit but when he started getting compliments on his new look he stopped worrying and realized he was never gonna be the perfect male face. He had improved and was happy with the massive improvement, you can always finesse but perfection is the enemy of great. I plan to get the same exact implants as you when I have the money in a year, since my friend’s transformation made me realize surgery can really improve appearance. Been saving up ever since  already know exactly what I want and seeing more results like yours makes me wish I made more money and could just do it already


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Ogee looks fine, projection is a bit much.
> 
> you can replace them with small implants, getting rid of them entirely will cause major face sag. Plus somewhere between your before/after would be optimal.
> 
> ...


Thanks--I really appreciate this and your other answer. Obviously I'll hold off on any decisions until I chat with Eppley on Monday, but I'm leaning towards remove and replace. I don't hate what I've got now, but I really do think it looks to puffy and soft--it resembles those faces with too my filler pumped into them, especially when I smile, as opposed to the angular look I'm going for. 

For the eyes, when you're recommending added vertical height in a saddle, I just want to make sure you're looking at the right pics. After my Nov 2020 cheek implants were placed, I had slight lid retraction given that Eppley used lower bleph incisions, and I got that fixed with a lid retraction repair and ptosis repair procedure in Seattle in April. So I'm not sure more lower lid augmentation is called for--see pics below that I just snapped to see that "after" for the retraction repair. (The right side is lagging a bit and the surgeon is going to fix it.) There's also a bit of Restalyne in my UEE here; we're adding half a syringe every week to build them up slowly. It's helping.

When you say to shave off projection, do you mean forward projection or lateral projection of the zygos?


----------



## grimy (Jul 28, 2021)

I'm not even going to pretend I know anything about implants and placement, but I must say you are for sure the most looksmaxed member on this website that I've seen. Killing it for 38 years old.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

grimy said:


> I'm not even going to pretend I know anything about implants and placement, but I must say you are for sure the most looksmaxed member on this website that I've seen. Killing it for 38 years old.



Thanks, man--appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Hombremacho (Jul 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Thanks--I really appreciate this and your other answer. Obviously I'll hold off on any decisions until I chat with Eppley on Monday, but I'm leaning towards remove and replace. I don't hate what I've got now, but I really do think it looks to puffy and soft--it resembles those faces with too my filler pumped into them, especially when I smile, as opposed to the angular look I'm going for.
> 
> For the eyes, when you're recommending added vertical height in a saddle, I just want to make sure you're looking at the right pics. After my Nov 2020 cheek implants were placed, I had slight lid retraction given that Eppley used lower bleph incisions, and I got that fixed with a lid retraction repair and ptosis repair procedure in Seattle in April. So I'm not sure more lower lid augmentation is called for--see pics below that I just snapped to see that "after" for the retraction repair. (The right side is lagging a bit and the surgeon is going to fix it.) There's also a bit of Restalyne in my UEE here; we're adding half a syringe every week to build them up slowly. It's helping.
> 
> When you say to shave off projection, do you mean forward projection or lateral projection of the zygos?


Your implants look great, the chin is perfect and the zygos look fake only in some angles but they look good in the end.
What looks fake and gay really is the mouth, eyebrows and nose. The problem is not the implants. 
But I don't know how gay people's aesthetic tastes are.
Your body is very perfect, as they said you are one of the greatest ascended. 

You are a lawyer, right?


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 28, 2021)

The lips are an issue imo. Contributes to the unnatural look

Also you're lifefuel for aging lol.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, I can't workout after a full day... I'm beat.
> 
> I do sunscreen in a tinted moisturizer... that's more quasi-makeup, so I left it out.
> 
> I started Botox around 28; definitely helped stave off aging; I don't have a single resting wrinkle and it's definitely bc of a regular Botox regimen for 10+ years.


Okay i myself planning starting Botox in my 30s too 
Which places you get botox? And where you recommend to get it to prevent wrinkels? 

And when and why did you start trt? was it with age declining testo levels or you where low t to begin with? 

PS: you are absolute lifefuel for aging


----------



## Germania (Jul 28, 2021)

Which roids/PEDs do you use?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Jul 28, 2021)

Can someone please tell me if Botox ends up fucking your aging in the long run?

I remember reading it somewhere


----------



## Spinc (Jul 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, I can't workout after a full day... I'm beat.
> 
> I do sunscreen in a tinted moisturizer... that's more quasi-makeup, so I left it out.
> 
> I started Botox around 28; definitely helped stave off aging; I don't have a single resting wrinkle and it's definitely bc of a regular Botox regimen for 10+ years.


Where do you get Botox injected? Just the forehead/crows feet area?


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 28, 2021)

i wonder how you looked like before cheek implants but with only jaw implant.

can you post pic about it ? @Win200


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 28, 2021)

I think if you still want them go for same design but with reduction , they do look good but are comical du to their size

I check ur instagram before the implant , u looked good , don't overdo surgery u already ascended hard from 7y ago


----------



## SixCRY (Jul 28, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i wonder how you looked like before cheek implants but with only jaw implant.
> 
> can you post pic about it ? @Win200


check his insta from 1y ago, he didn't really need those implants 

I think it's surgery addiction that les him to do it but idk


----------



## justadude (Jul 28, 2021)

i dont know much but are you able to get a new implant that isnt as big and projected? would look less uncanny 
also i think doing something to lower your upper eye lid exposure could help you, maybe fillers or something


----------



## BradAniston (Jul 28, 2021)

How many mm did you got on the apex point of the zygomatic ?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 28, 2021)

Thats pure ascension! Big motivation to get well designed jaw implants.


----------



## Saiyan (Jul 28, 2021)

That sucks bro they do not look best but I remember seeing you on Eppleys page last year prior to surgery and straight on knew it won’t work for you.

Whatever you do don’t have them removed as due to pocket created you will end up with massively droopy cheekbones so unfortunately you need to learn how to live with it or place bigger implant in its place with smoother shape which unfortunately I don’t think it is your end goal


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

Hombremacho said:


> Your implants look great, the chin is perfect and the zygos look fake only in some angles but they look good in the end.
> What looks fake and gay really is the mouth, eyebrows and nose. The problem is not the implants.
> But I don't know how gay people's aesthetic tastes are.
> Your body is very perfect, as they said you are one of the greatest ascended.
> ...


Yes, I'm a lawyer.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> How many mm did you got on the apex point of the zygomatic ?


I believe it was about 3.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

justadude said:


> i dont know much but are you able to get a new implant that isnt as big and projected? would look less uncanny
> also i think doing something to lower your upper eye lid exposure could help you, maybe fillers or something


That's the goal on the implant. I'm getting filler added to the UEE every two weeks to build it up slowly.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

Spinc said:


> Where do you get Botox injected? Just the forehead/crows feet area?


Exactly--corners of eyes and forehead.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

Saiyan said:


> That sucks bro they do not look best but I remember seeing you on Eppleys page last year prior to surgery and straight on knew it won’t work for you.
> 
> Whatever you do don’t have them removed as due to pocket created you will end up with massively droopy cheekbones so unfortunately you need to learn how to live with it or place bigger implant in its place with smoother shape which unfortunately I don’t think it is your end goal


I'm not sure a smaller implant would cause the drooping. Everything I've read says that the drooping is caused by the tissue no longer being attached to the bone, so the smooth sides of the capsule just slide against one another. With a replacement implant, that problem is solved. Eppley has written that in younger patients (under 50), the skin is elastic enough that it will snap back tight on a smaller implant. If true, that means a remove and replace is a great option instead of straight removal. 

Have you seen cases where someone removed and sized down, only to get sagging? This is a topic I've seen discussed a lot, but with very little actual evidence in terms of outcomes.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 28, 2021)

when and why did you start trt? was it with age declining testo levels or you where low t to begin with?


----------



## dieMax (Jul 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> What do you mean? I just want my aesthetic to be less worked-on.


I mean you look fine by work you have done, is ther any inspiration you are trying to achieve, ultimately what is your goal, what do YOU want to look like, just so we can get a broad perspective in where you are leaning towards.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

dieMax said:


> I mean you look fine by work you have done, is ther any inspiration you are trying to achieve, ultimately what is your goal, what do YOU want to look like, just so we can get a broad perspective in where you are leaning towards.


No, my goal is a more natural aesthetic than this. I'm bothered by the plastic look--especially in photographs. I don't like feeling self conscious about being photographed.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

lasthope said:


> when and why did you start trt? was it with age declining testo levels or you where low t to begin with?



Didn't have low T levels; just supplemented. I think my first cycle was when I was 32 or 33. I've done four.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Didn't have low T levels; just supplemented. I think my first cycle was when I was 32 or 33. I've done four.


But you blast and cruise now right?


----------



## Win200 (Jul 28, 2021)

lasthope said:


> But you blast and cruise now right?


No, I don't cruise. Just run a cycle and do PCT.


----------



## Linoob (Jul 29, 2021)

OP your zygos are fine, IMO. If anything, I would work on your upper eyelid exposure, shortening philtrum and darkening eyebrows.


----------



## lasthope (Jul 29, 2021)

Linoob said:


> OP your zygos are fine, IMO. If anything, I would work on your upper eyelid exposure, shortening philtrum and darkening eyebrows.
> 
> View attachment 1245859


sadly its not that easy to shortening philtrum


----------



## Deleted member 14528 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looks good just eye area


----------



## Win200 (Jul 29, 2021)

Zerox said:


> Looks good just eye area
> View attachment 1245901


Thanks--just think the zygo/malar projection in that pic is just want too much. I think it looks fake and puffy.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 29, 2021)

Linoob said:


> OP your zygos are fine, IMO. If anything, I would work on your upper eyelid exposure, shortening philtrum and darkening eyebrows.
> 
> View attachment 1245859


I'm getting filler added every two weeks to address the UEE. It's pretty effective so far (there was none in that pic).


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 29, 2021)

Can I ask you why you went from Yaremchuk to Eppley? Do you think Eppley has a better aesthetic sense?
I'm thinking of getting jaw implants and I'm debating whether to go to Y or Eppley


----------



## Win200 (Jul 29, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> Can I ask you why you went from Yaremchuk to Eppley? Do you think Eppley has a better aesthetic sense?
> I'm thinking of getting jaw implants and I'm debating whether to go to Y or Eppley



Yeah, for sure. I thought Y was fine, but a couple things (i) I thought the design was far too big/chunky, and I wish he'd thought of that to begin with, and (ii) his personality is REALLY standoffish/not collaborative. He told me, point-blank (and I'm paraphrasing), "I'll take your input, but I'm the surgeon with the expertise, so ultimately I'll make most of the decisions." And when we designed the implant, he emailed it to me, said "let me know your thoughts," rather than doing a Zoom or otherwise walking me through the decisions he made. Eppley's routine process includes three versions of a rendering with two Zoom sessions, so he does LOTS of handholding and genuinely listens to your input and makes revisions to the design based on it. He's extremely collaborative and views you as a partner in the design process. Easy call for me. 

Y is also extremely arrogant--very old school doctor who think he's hot shit. Eppley doesn't have that ego (but is confident in his abilities).


----------



## Linoob (Jul 30, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm getting filler added every two weeks to address the UEE. It's pretty effective so far (there was none in that pic).



No worries man, good to hear.

DM me if you'd ever like any morphs / photoshopping done. It's what I do.


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 30, 2021)

I think about it and research a lot and no one actually knows if your midface will sag a lot to notice it after removing it or not at all.

So you better give it a shot, remove it and wait for 4~6 months if you have sagging then remove it with smaller implants. @Win200


----------



## Pumanator (Jul 30, 2021)

I think your implants looks fine. Only thing I would do is go for a smaller implant for the zygomatic arch. At profile2.jpg it looks over projecting.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jul 30, 2021)

You are moderately within the uncanny valley. I wonder if there is still swelling from the implants. Also, I wonder if the soft tissue needs time to adjust to the stretching from the implant.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jul 30, 2021)

Does UEE makes people gay, or gay people have UEE by themself??


----------



## Win200 (Jul 30, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> I think about it and research a lot and no one actually knows if your midface will sag a lot to notice it after removing it or not at all.
> 
> So you better give it a shot, remove it and wait for 4~6 months if you have sagging then remove it with smaller implants. @Win200


Yeah, I'm seeing a lot of "you'll get sagging!" comments that don't seem like they're supported by lots of evidence. Everything I've seen online from surgeons says that it's a possibility, but a very small one of you're relatively young (under 50). Plus surgeons can take steps to mitigate sagging, like suturing the sides of the capsule to the cheekbone. I think the possibility is there, but the fear of it is overblown.


----------



## Win200 (Jul 30, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> You are moderately within the uncanny valley. I wonder if there is still swelling from the implants. Also, I wonder if the soft tissue needs time to adjust to the stretching from the implant.


Not sure, but at 9 months, I doubt there's much swelling; at least not enough to make a meaningful difference.


----------



## chedurak (Jul 30, 2021)

How is the eyelid filler going? Have any recent pics?


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 30, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, for sure. I thought Y was fine, but a couple things (i) I thought the design was far too big/chunky, and I wish he'd thought of that to begin with, and (ii) his personality is REALLY standoffish/not collaborative. He told me, point-blank (and I'm paraphrasing), "I'll take your input, but I'm the surgeon with the expertise, so ultimately I'll make most of the decisions." And when we designed the implant, he emailed it to me, said "let me know your thoughts," rather than doing a Zoom or otherwise walking me through the decisions he made. Eppley's routine process includes three versions of a rendering with two Zoom sessions, so he does LOTS of handholding and genuinely listens to your input and makes revisions to the design based on it. He's extremely collaborative and views you as a partner in the design process. Easy call for me.
> 
> Y is also extremely arrogant--very old school doctor who think he's hot shit. Eppley doesn't have that ego (but is confident in his abilities).


I’ve talked to Y and E myself and this is very accurate, my friend who got surgery from E would also agree with you. E seems like a very nice but maybe slightly braggy sort of guy (“I invented this, I’ve done that for x years”) but amazing bedside manners ive heard and amazing staff and honestly he’s just a really nice guy who has every right to so proud of his work. And he is very collaborative. Eppley gave my friend he operated on in 2019 free consultation and morphs for months before my friend even paid a deposit

my friend went to Y first and apparently traveled all the way to Boston for Y to say very little. No morphs, no promises. Staff was nice but Dr Y didn’t seem to get along with him well. But that’s all he told me. He just told me afterwards how he felt like he made a trip for nothing and was glad he didn’t cancel his Eppley consultation, I talked to Dr Y a few months ago over FaceTime and honestly he seemed fine to me. Dr E was actually his backup choice before that visit,

he did his free consultation with Eppley and got a bunch of morphs and paid nothing. He said Eppley seemed really nice but busy yet really paid attention to all his design concerns. He had 3 design sessions with Eppley and paid for a fourth one because he had a last minute change of heart about his cheekbone design. It was not expensive and didn’t delay surgery and Dr E was accommodating. Dr Y apparently just designs it himself and then shows you the final result with little input but that’s just information I’ve read online, my friend never did a design with dr Y

anyways my friend said Dr E was a 10/10 experience and the design aspect was really fun for someone who knew so much about male aesthetics. Dr E told him as soon as he woke up from surgery that he himself was impressed with how perfect the designs worked out on his face. His designs were somewhere between conservative and moderate. Nothing was extreme except for making his chin taller which he made over 8cm taller I think he said. He browsed lookism a few years ago right before surgery but I can’t convince him to join any looksmaxxing forums now that he’s chadified. But he recommended me Dr E so I’m going to go to him soon


----------



## ManicMonday (Jul 30, 2021)

First of all I wanted to congratulate you, despite your missteps you still have risen to a whole nother level than you were previously.

Your implants are very close to ideal, the cheekbones should have been smaller and narrower to prevent the filler injection look, also the jaw should not be wider than the zygos.

Like other members have commented the biggest offenders are the lips, the shininess of the skin and even your eyebrows seem subdued by the makeup, all which give you the plastic doll look. 

Again, I am very impressed by your willpower and effort.

Also your boyfriend looks cute.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’ve talked to Y and E myself and this is very accurate, my friend who got surgery from E would also agree with you. E seems like a very nice but maybe slightly braggy sort of guy (“I invented this, I’ve done that for x years”) but amazing bedside manners ive heard and amazing staff and honestly he’s just a really nice guy who has every right to so proud of his work. And he is very collaborative. Eppley gave my friend he operated on in 2019 free consultation and morphs for months before my friend even paid a deposit
> 
> my friend went to Y first and apparently traveled all the way to Boston for Y to say very little. No morphs, no promises. Staff was nice but Dr Y didn’t seem to get along with him well. But that’s all he told me. He just told me afterwards how he felt like he made a trip for nothing and was glad he didn’t cancel his Eppley consultation, I talked to Dr Y a few months ago over FaceTime and honestly he seemed fine to me. Dr E was actually his backup choice before that visit,
> 
> ...


Yes, this is all completely consistent with my experience with both Y and E.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

ManicMonday said:


> First of all I wanted to congratulate you, despite your missteps you still have risen to a whole nother level than you were previously.
> 
> Your implants are very close to ideal, the cheekbones should have been smaller and narrower to prevent the filler injection look, also the jaw should not be wider than the zygos.
> 
> ...


Thanks much! The skin shininess is from the fact that in a lot of the pics I've posted here, I either just finished exercising or I still have gobs of moisturizer on that I haven't washed off yet. I've tended to take my pics while I'm working from him and not cleaned up in the way I would if I went out. I leave skin products on to let them soak in, and that means I'm shiny for a few hours. So not a usual condition for me at all.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

chedurak said:


> How is the eyelid filler going? Have any recent pics?


Here are two pics! Just did more on Wednesday and these are after, so the Restalyne will settle and even out. And there's still half a syringe that we're doing on top of that, so this isn't the final result. You can also see a bit of persistent right lower lid retraction, even after retraction repair. That will be corrected.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

Update here.

Just had a long chat with Dr. Eppley. Explained to him that I have some reservations about the result and am considering (i) doing nothing; (ii) pure removal, and (iii) removal and replacement. I said that I'm leaning towards (iii) but concerned about cheek sagging.

He said:


Don't be worried about cheek sagging, either in removal or removal and replacement. It's incredibly rare for someone my age, the sagging concerns relate more to conventional cheek implants than custom malar/zygo/rim implants, and he would resuspend the cheek tissue. His bottom line: if you want to do either removal or replacement, do not let concerns about sagging deter you.
I asked about lower lid positioning given that I've had retraction repair after the last procedure. He said that if we do pure removal, we can take them out intraorally. If we replace, they've got to go in through the lower lid again. Either way, he said that yes, there is *some *risk that it changes the lower lid positioning, but (i) he thinks it's unlikely (especially that since the grafts placed in my lower lids will help support them), and (ii) even if it happens, it would be easily correctable and not a permanent problem (I explained that I just don't want to cause irreparable issues by undergoing another implant procedure). 
He said that if we remove and replace, we don't need to do another custom. He said that he can manually shave my existing implants quite extensively, even to remove the tear trough area and all forward projection. 
If I remove or remove and replace, recovery will be much easier than the first time around.
So, Eppley's bottom line is that risks associated with removal or removal and replacement are minimal and shouldn't be a deterrent to changing the implants. I'm leaning towards removal and replacement--well, removal and shaving down the existing implants to include about 1.5mm of zygo projection and eliminating the forward projection and tear trough support.

Curious about everyone's thoughts.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Aug 2, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here are two pics! Just did more on Wednesday and these are after, so the Restalyne will settle and even out. And there's still half a syringe that we're doing on top of that, so this isn't the final result. You can also see a bit of persistent right lower lid retraction, even after retraction repair. That will be corrected.



What about fat graft ?

Its permanent 
You dont have think about it(no refills) ,no risk of migration


I will do fat graft for my uee in the future






If you choose good doctor there is almost no chance of forming lumps .

You are Rich so finding good doctor will be easy


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 2, 2021)

I think your Cheek implants need removing, or atleast shaving down. Overall you look better post operation then before your surgery (based on the pictures posted here). You are correct your cheek implants are to big. Keep the jaw implant because your jaw looks good (I am assuming your planning on keeping it. The best surgery results are the ones which ascend you without it being obvious you have had surgery. Do you get lip fillers? I would reccomend avoiding them if you do.

*One other thing I would like to mention is that I am very impressed at how youthful you look. You mog 99% of 38 year olds. You look like your in your mid twenties. What are your secrets?* Currently I only use suncream and try to avoid using chemicals on my skin. I also go the gym x4 a week, but I want to make that x5-6 times a week in the future. I fatigue easily atm. Finally I eat healthy, only drink water and take multivitamins but I need to double check I am getting proper nutrients.

I think your UEE is your main flaw, apart from the cheek implants.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I think your Cheek implants need removing, or atleast shaving down. Overall you look better post operation then before your surgery (based on the pictures posted here). You are correct your cheek implants are to big. Keep the jaw implant because your jaw looks good (I am assuming your planning on keeping it. The best surgery results are the ones which ascend you without it being obvious you have had surgery. Do you get lip fillers? I would reccomend avoiding them if you do.
> 
> *One other thing I would like to mention is that I am very impressed at how youthful you look. You mog 99% of 38 year olds. You look like your in your mid twenties. What are your secrets?* Currently I only use suncream and try to avoid using chemicals on my skin. I also go the gym x4 a week, but I want to make that x5-6 times a week in the future. I fatigue easily atm. Finally I eat healthy, only drink water and take multivitamins but I need to double check I am getting proper nutrients.
> 
> I think your UEE is your main flaw, apart from the cheek implants.


Hey, thanks! Look earlier in this thread; I did a long writeup about my routine that will give you the info you're looking for.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 2, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Hey, thanks! Look earlier in this thread; I did a long writeup about my routine that will give you the info you're looking for.


Also, to answer your questions, no, I'm not removing the jaw implant. I love it. And I do have some lip fillers, but letting them slowly dissolve. After I get the cheeks squared away, I'm done with surgery. I'll get fillers to address the UEE and keep up the Botox regimen, but I just wanna go enjoy the face


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 2, 2021)

I think with that ogee , you need to get rid of the UEE (upper eyelid exposure) in order to avoid that feminine look


----------



## crosshold (Aug 2, 2021)

if keeping the jaw implant the same size then definitely dont shave down the lateral portion of the zygo implants, just the infraorbital area. and then get fat grafts to replace that basically

you can use fat grafts for UEE too im pretty sure


----------



## chedurak (Aug 3, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here are two pics! Just did more on Wednesday and these are after, so the Restalyne will settle and even out. And there's still half a syringe that we're doing on top of that, so this isn't the final result. You can also see a bit of persistent right lower lid retraction, even after retraction repair. That will be corrected.


Results looking good so far
I wonder though just how much filler you can take in the upper eyelids, if you look at those with heavy hooding like Pitt or dicaprio it's their fat padding below the brows that creates the hooding along with vertically short eyelids.

Also do you recommend eyelid filler as a replacement for infraorbital implants?


----------



## Win200 (Aug 3, 2021)

crosshold said:


> if keeping the jaw implant the same size then definitely dont shave down the lateral portion of the zygo implants, just the infraorbital area. and then get fat grafts to replace that basically
> 
> you can use fat grafts for UEE too im pretty sure


I'll probably reduce the lateral projection like .5mm, but also reduce the bulk of the malar portion of the implants; they look a little full/apple-cheeked and could be more angular.


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 3, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'll probably reduce the lateral projection like .5mm, but also reduce the bulk of the malar portion of the implants; they look a little full/apple-cheeked and could be more angular.


so plastic look coming from mostly anterior part right ? should we avoid anterior projection to get more masculine and natural ?
also please share the last design when you got it done with Dr.E.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 3, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> so plastic look coming from mostly anterior part right ? should we avoid anterior projection to get more masculine and natural ?
> also please share the last design when you got it done with Dr.E.


Yes, I think most of the problem is (i) a little too much zygo projection as the implant turns the corner from the zygo to the malar area, and (ii) too much anterior projection, especially in the tear trough and undereye area. The latter is helping create the puffy, overfilled look.

Sadly, there probably won't be new renderings to share; Eppley said that he can do all these revisions by shaving and sculpting the existing implants, then dropping them back in.


----------



## crosshold (Aug 3, 2021)

really quick, what do you do for your skin again? i think you said you do ipl twice a year but what else?


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Aug 4, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a daily routine:
> 
> Wake up at 5:30am, wash face, have coffee, gym for 90 mins + 15 mins HIIT cardio.
> Wash face with Sunday Riley ("SR") Blue Moon and then Ceramic Slip. Spray on SR Pink Drink. Layer on SR Good Genes. Apply Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream moisturizer.
> ...


Mirin, but this is very expensive for poorcels like me. I need to save up for a bimax first. Also do you wear suncream?


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Aug 4, 2021)

Forget the eyelids it’s the big ass duck lips making it look fake


----------



## Win200 (Aug 8, 2021)

crosshold said:


> really quick, what do you do for your skin again? i think you said you do ipl twice a year but what else?


There's a long post a page or two back detailing everything.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Aug 8, 2021)

its hard for me to give you any advice without seeing your face properly.

post some photos of yourself from:

1. a front on position facing the camera
2. side profile (with your head tilted along the frankfurt plane) and
3. 3/4ths (oblique) view.

also do all of these photos again but with a full smile so we can assess your smile aesthetics

and make sure they arent selfies but taken by someone else with at least the back camera of a good phone (the front one is less clear), and from a distance of like 10ft or more to minimise lens distortion


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Aug 8, 2021)

and have you talked to eppley about maybe getting browridge/supraorbital implants for your UEE, as a more permanent solution to fillers?

dont know too much about them tbh but Eppley will and he should also be able to comment as to their effectiveness in decreasing UEE in your case


----------



## falcolombobby (Aug 11, 2021)

@Win200 when I was consulting with Dr. Y about cheek implants, I showed him your design from Dr. Eppley as a reference and he immediately said it would look "uncanny". Maybe it's worth asking him for his opinion as well?

On a side note, do you remember if your jaw implant was made of silicon/medpor, and if it was silicon, was it porous silicon? Reading Dr. Y's publications it seems to imply he prefers using medpor, but I've seen a lot of his recent patients with silicon.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Aug 11, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



Guy looks like he got bitch slapped one too many times as a child by his mother.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 12, 2021)

runescapeaddict1996 said:


> Guy looks like he got bitch slapped one too many times as a child by his mother.


what does that even mean lol


----------



## Win200 (Aug 12, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> @Win200 when I was consulting with Dr. Y about cheek implants, I showed him your design from Dr. Eppley as a reference and he immediately said it would look "uncanny". Maybe it's worth asking him for his opinion as well?
> 
> On a side note, do you remember if your jaw implant was made of silicon/medpor, and if it was silicon, was it porous silicon? Reading Dr. Y's publications it seems to imply he prefers using medpor, but I've seen a lot of his recent patients with silicon.


Interesting--did he say what he thought would make it look uncanny?

The jaw implant is silicone.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 12, 2021)

lilhorizontal32 said:


> and have you talked to eppley about maybe getting browridge/supraorbital implants for your UEE, as a more permanent solution to fillers?
> 
> dont know too much about them tbh but Eppley will and he should also be able to comment as to their effectiveness in decreasing UEE in your case


I did, but Eppley strongly recommended against doing them in order to achieve a hunter eye look; he didn't elaborate, but said while he would do them if I wanted them, he thought it was a bad idea. Seemed pretty insistent.


----------



## falcolombobby (Aug 14, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Interesting--did he say what he thought would make it look uncanny?
> 
> The jaw implant is silicone.


He didn't mention specifics, but i think he said the design overall with the big emphasis on the infraorbital ridge would look unnatural. If you look at the ones that Dr. Y makes, they look quite a bit different. When I asked him why he didn't like Eppley's design, he simply said "I like a more natural result, nobody's cheekbones look like that in real life (referring to the shape of Eppley's design). I think the has a few examples on his site, his deign wraps more of the entire cheek body and follows a more natural contour of the zygomatic body? I'm only guessing here, sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## randomvanish (Aug 14, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> He didn't mention specifics, but i think he said the design overall with the big emphasis on the infraorbital ridge would look unnatural. If you look at the ones that Dr. Y makes, they look quite a bit different. When I asked him why he didn't like Eppley's design, he simply said "I like a more natural result, nobody's cheekbones look like that in real life (referring to the shape of Eppley's design). I think the has a few examples on his site, his deign wraps more of the entire cheek body and follows a more natural contour of the zygomatic body? I'm only guessing here, sorry I can't be more specific.


what dr.y suggest shapewise in general ?


----------



## Win200 (Aug 15, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> He didn't mention specifics, but i think he said the design overall with the big emphasis on the infraorbital ridge would look unnatural. If you look at the ones that Dr. Y makes, they look quite a bit different. When I asked him why he didn't like Eppley's design, he simply said "I like a more natural result, nobody's cheekbones look like that in real life (referring to the shape of Eppley's design). I think the has a few examples on his site, his deign wraps more of the entire cheek body and follows a more natural contour of the zygomatic body? I'm only guessing here, sorry I can't be more specific.



Interesting--thanks for sharing that. He was totally correct about the infraorbital ridge, which is the component of the implant that looks the most unnatural. I think I'm going to have Eppley remove the implant and shave it to remove that portion, then reduce the zygo projection by about 1.5mm. That should do the trick.

And yes, Y's implant designs do seem fundamentally different than Eppley's.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 17, 2021)

Got an estimate back from Eppley to remove the cheek implants, shave/alter them, and stick them back in--super reasonable. Just agonizing over whether to just remove them, period, or shave them. I'm just worried about altering them and still coming out with it looking uncanny or not quite right. I know I looked good without them, so removal seems... safer? Idk. Really undecided.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 17, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Got an estimate back from Eppley to remove the cheek implants, shave/alter them, and stick them back in--super reasonable. Just agonizing over whether to just remove them, period, or shave them. I'm just worried about altering them and still coming out with it looking uncanny or not quite right. I know I looked good without them, so removal seems... safer? Idk. Really undecided.


If you never struggled with people telling you that you look sad or tired( because of weak infraorbitals, undereye support ) then I would get them removed. In my opinion the less foreign material in the face the better, you look great with the jaw implant already Brad Pitt has a great Jaw but his cheekbones are almost not visible but that doesn’t make him any more or less attractive.
Now if you are going for a certain look then I guess trimming those cheekbone implants is worth the shot


----------



## Win200 (Aug 18, 2021)

need-a-wide-jaw said:


> If you never struggled with people telling you that you look sad or tired( because of weak infraorbitals, undereye support ) then I would get them removed. In my opinion the less foreign material in the face the better, you look great with the jaw implant already Brad Pitt has a great Jaw but his cheekbones are almost not visible but that doesn’t make him any more or less attractive.
> Now if you are going for a certain look then I guess trimming those cheekbone implants is worth the shot


Never got those comments, and, honestly, filler had worked really well at augmenting the infraorbital rim. I'm not opposed to having an implant there, I'm just worried about having another result that doesn't look quite right and having to surgically intervene AGAIN. Implants are great, but I've found out that the tough part is hitting a target that you can't fully see until the implants are in there--it's a lot of guesswork, while filler can be placed bit by bit and it's much easier to see what you're doing as you go along.


----------



## Deleted member 12270 (Aug 18, 2021)

T


PapiMew said:


> Fillers will continue to migrate for over half a decade
> 
> I'm sure you've seen this video:
> 
> ...



There is yet to be a peer reviewed study where it proves the theory of filler migration, so far there’s only anecdotal evidence and anti-filler people who never got filler themselves always link to the same video as their “evidence”.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Aug 18, 2021)

looks gay as fuck


----------



## FootLongDong (Aug 18, 2021)

Im wondering what do you do for a living?

Also pretty gl


----------



## Win200 (Aug 18, 2021)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> looks gay as fuck


i am gay af


----------



## Win200 (Aug 18, 2021)

FootLongDong said:


> Im wondering what do you do for a living?
> 
> Also pretty gl


Thanks! I'm a corporate lawyer.


----------



## Acromegaly_Chad (Aug 18, 2021)

Remove reshape replace. RRR.

Ask for local anaesthesia though, it's commonly supported evidence that full anaesthesia lowers the IQ.

With that being said: Implants almost ALWAYS look fake. Only PEEK implants that are conservative produce natural looking results imo. I instantaneously spotted that you had work done and I think good plastic surgery is so natural that one wouldn't know.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 18, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Remove reshape replace. RRR.
> 
> Ask for local anaesthesia though, it's commonly supported evidence that full anaesthesia lowers the IQ.
> 
> With that being said: Implants almost ALWAYS look fake. Only PEEK implants that are conservative produce natural looking results imo. I instantaneously spotted that you had work done and I think good plastic surgery is so natural that one wouldn't know.


I'm leaning towards replacement after dramatically shaving the implants down. I think that would also help avoid a potential issue of capsule slippage and resulting cheek sagging--better to have something in there than empty the capsules completely.

Interesting about IQ. I did some quick Googling and only find some preliminary findings of very slight memory impairment among young children who are still neurologically developing, but nothing about adults.


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 18, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Remove reshape replace. RRR.
> 
> Ask for local anaesthesia though, it's commonly supported evidence that full anaesthesia lowers the IQ.
> 
> With that being said: Implants almost ALWAYS look fake. Only PEEK implants that are conservative produce natural looking results imo. I instantaneously spotted that you had work done and I think good plastic surgery is so natural that one wouldn't know.


What do you think of Titanium?


----------



## Win200 (Aug 20, 2021)

I asked Eppley to add fat grafting to the UEE area to the remove & shave procedure I'm booking with him.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 27, 2021)

I'm thinking of consulting w/ Y to see what he says; I'm a little nervous about pulling another unnatural look with Eppley reshaping the existing implants. Y's bedside manner sucks, but I think his custom cheek implants are more natural looking and I'm curious what he says.


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 27, 2021)

Great thread dude.

I just want to add since people on here always ask what I attribute my young looks to given I am 33. I also follow a gluten free diet and have had over 8 sessions of IPL like OP. I think gluten free diet is key, I also had IBS like OP and gluten free diet is what got rid of it. Also my skin got SO much better once going gluten free 

Just my two cents. Appreciate the updates OP good luck with everything, I will follow your threads closely


----------



## Need2Ascend (Aug 28, 2021)

Acromegaly_Chad said:


> Ask for local anaesthesia though, it's commonly supported evidence that full anaesthesia lowers the IQ.


Where did you get that from?


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 28, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a daily routine:
> 
> Wake up at 5:30am, wash face, have coffee, gym for 90 mins + 15 mins HIIT cardio.
> Wash face with Sunday Riley ("SR") Blue Moon and then Ceramic Slip. Spray on SR Pink Drink. Layer on SR Good Genes. Apply Augustinus Bader The Rich Cream moisturizer.
> ...


Do you do 2 HIIT sessions every training day?


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 29, 2021)

@SurgerySoon in case u didnt see this thread of his last one you might like bro


the first one:









New implant result. guy with cheek and jaw implant from Dr.E


Without lip fillers, and his extreme case of uee, he would look very good.




looksmax.org


----------



## chedurak (Aug 29, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I asked Eppley to add fat grafting to the UEE area to the remove & shave procedure I'm booking with him.


When did you book all this? Interested to see the results


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 30, 2021)

The only problem is the lack of the saddle

By the way in your instagram photos you look fine, cheekbones are good

Do not remove the implants please, I'm the biggest expert on this forum, trust me


----------



## Win200 (Aug 30, 2021)

chedurak said:


> When did you book all this? Interested to see the results


Haven't booked yet; just have the estimate. Closing on a house today so have to wait for that to wrap up before I can throw down the deposit money.


----------



## Win200 (Aug 30, 2021)

medialcanthuscel said:


> The only problem is the lack of the saddle
> 
> By the way in your instagram photos you look fine, cheekbones are good
> 
> Do not remove the implants please, I'm the biggest expert on this forum, trust me


So you'd recommend revising them down?


----------



## Win200 (Aug 30, 2021)

RIPPED IRL said:


> Do you do 2 HIIT sessions every training day?


Give/take. Sometimes I'm just too tired, but two sessions is the goal.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Aug 30, 2021)

Please be honest and share your current cycle with us.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Aug 31, 2021)

What supplements do u take for anti aging ? @Win200


----------



## coke (Sep 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm thinking of consulting w/ Y to see what he says; I'm a little nervous about pulling another unnatural look with Eppley reshaping the existing implants. Y's bedside manner sucks, but I think his custom cheek implants are more natural looking and I'm curious what he says.


Are you scared at all about general anaesthesia? How many times have you been put under?


----------



## Win200 (Sep 2, 2021)

coke said:


> Are you scared at all about general anaesthesia? How many times have you been put under?


No--is there reason to be? I've been under six times over ten years for cosmetic reasons. I don't think I've been under GE other than that.


----------



## Win200 (Sep 2, 2021)

RIPPED IRL said:


> What supplements do u take for anti aging ? @Win200


I don't take any anti-aging supplements, unless you count Botox. My supplements are all just vitamins or intended to support digestion.


----------



## lasthope (Sep 2, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I don't take any anti-aging supplements, unless you count Botox. My supplements are all just vitamins or intended to support digestion.


You still on fin or dut?


----------



## coke (Sep 4, 2021)

Win200 said:


> No--is there reason to be? I've been under six times over ten years for cosmetic reasons. I don't think I've been under GE other than that.


I’m getting it soon, pretty worried. No idea why either. I’m scared I don’t wake up; or end up brain damaged after being put to sleep, but it seems very, very rare. You’ve never been worried? Do you go straight to sleep everytime, never remember anything from it?
What was your longest surgery?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 4, 2021)

coke said:


> I’m getting it soon, pretty worried. No idea why either. I’m scared I don’t wake up; or end up brain damaged after being put to sleep, but it seems very, very rare. You’ve never been worried? Do you go straight to sleep everytime, never remember anything from it?
> What was your longest surgery?


Chill tf out. You're literally just asleep and you wake up a few hours later. It's not a big deal. Just make sure the anesthesiologist checks your throat beforehand to see if you need a breathing tube or not.


----------



## coke (Sep 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Chill tf out. You're literally just asleep and you wake up a few hours later. It's not a big deal. Just make sure the anesthesiologist checks your throat beforehand or things can get ugly...
> 
> View attachment 1302077


Appreciate that! Reddit is painfully annoying with scare mongering, it’s actually more positive here believe it or not, minus the trolling. What can get ugly if they don’t check the throat? Also I’m presuming they genuinely check you before hand for allergies, and stuff. I’ve never been put to sleep other than the gas, so kinda worried lol


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 4, 2021)

coke said:


> Appreciate that! Reddit is painfully annoying with scare mongering, it’s actually more positive here believe it or not, minus the trolling. What can get ugly if they don’t check the throat? Also I’m presuming they genuinely check you before hand for allergies, and stuff. I’ve never been put to sleep other than the gas, so kinda worried lol


It's fine. I was scared too but once you do it once it's no problem anymore. They check the throat to see if you need a breathing tube or not. They don't really check for allergies or anything so just cross your fingers that you don't have any. Either way, being brain damaged with a sharp jawline is better than being an incel, at least you'll be more low inhib and even braindead Chad can slay:


----------



## coke (Sep 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> It's fine. I was scared too but once you do it once it's no problem anymore. They check the throat to see if you need a breathing tube or not. They don't really check for allergies or anything so just cross your fingers that you don't have any. Either way, being brain damaged with a sharp jawline is better than being an incel, at least you'll be more low inhib and even braindead Chad can slay:



The thing is I’m not incel, I’m in a pretty decent band, I’m doing this entirely for myself because I’ve always disliked how my jaw looks in photos and don’t wanna look back on it in 20 years and remember it lol

I found this forum, researched, got a proper surgeon who told me I’d benefit from DJS and Genio. I’ve never had any issues with girls, or making friends, I do alright. It’s just I hate people looking at me from the side, it’s similar to Cole Sprouse’s side profile. Any picture I see, I hate it. And it’s inevitable in the career choice I’m aiming for. So I thought I’d try look my best and pull a Tom Cruise lmao

I’m just a bit of a health anxious guy for some reason.


----------



## coke (Sep 4, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Either way, being brain damaged with a sharp jawline is better than being an incel


For some reason the way you said that had me pissing myself 😂


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 8, 2021)

its the mismatch between your eye area (supraorbital projection and orbital shape)


----------



## Win200 (Sep 9, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> its the mismatch between your eye area (supraorbital projection and orbital shape)


Can you be a little more specific? Are you talking about an issue with the cheek implants?


----------



## Pažarskis (Sep 9, 2021)

u look gay nigga


----------



## Win200 (Sep 9, 2021)

Pažarskis said:


> u look gay nigga


my boyfriend tells me the same thing


----------



## Win200 (Sep 10, 2021)

Just contacted Eppley to book--I'm going to have them removed. I know I like how I looked before, so going back to something that I'm certain will look good is the best approach for me. I don't like the uncertainty of not knowing how a remove, shave, and replace would look. I just hope that removing them doesn't cause sagging or skin thickening, but I don't think there's much risk.


----------



## Win200 (Sep 10, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Good idea. I personally thought you never needed them. In the future I guess you could always get fillers or fat grafts to make the area look more neotenous.


Yup, I think I was just in the mood to get something done. Worst reason to have surgery tbh...


----------



## Jerryterry129 (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yup, I think I was just in the mood to get something done. Worst reason to have surgery tbh...


What do u look like with cheekbones removed?

I seen that recessed pic of u and u look better now in most aspects


----------



## Uglyandfat (Oct 5, 2021)

coke said:


> I’m getting it soon, pretty worried. No idea why either. I’m scared I don’t wake up; or end up brain damaged after being put to sleep, but it seems very, very rare. You’ve never been worried? Do you go straight to sleep everytime, never remember anything from it?
> What was your longest surgery?


i've been under its simply just one moment your awake and the next moment your like wtf its over already? but I also imagine its what death is like tbh


----------



## Win200 (Oct 5, 2021)

Jerryterry129 said:


> What do u look like with cheekbones removed?
> 
> I seen that recessed pic of u and u look better now in most aspects


If you look on my IG (@winbmar), all the pics from October 2020 and earlier are before the cheek implants.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> If you look on my IG (@winbmar), all the pics from October 2020 and earlier are before the cheek implants.


were you getting fillers on cheekbone back then? because it's like you already got decent cheekbones


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> If you look on my IG (@winbmar), all the pics from October 2020 and earlier are before the cheek implants.


Well you get eye augmentation or are you satisfied with your eye area. You def inspired me to go with Dr Y for wrap around implant but Taban might be the only person I trust with eye area


----------



## Win200 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> were you getting fillers on cheekbone back then? because it's like you already got decent cheekbones


I was--pretty decent amount. I've decided I just like using filler better; more expensive over the long term, but so much more predictable and easy to control. With two rounds of custom implants, I've definitely found that it's really, really hard to predict what you're going to look like based on a render. Kinda like you're aiming at a target you can't quite see.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> Well you get eye augmentation or are you satisfied with your eye area. You def inspired me to go with Dr Y for wrap around implant but Taban might be the only person I trust with eye area


I had the equivalent of Taban's almond eye surgery with a surgeon in Seattle and got a good result. He needs to do a touch-up and lift one of my lower lids a bit more, but he did really nice work. His name is AJ Amadi. Taban is great, but the almond eye surgery is just his term for a combined ptosis repair/lower lid retraction. Super basic procedures that any oculoplastic specialist can do.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I was--pretty decent amount. I've decided I just like using filler better; more expensive over the long term, but so much more predictable and easy to control. With two rounds of custom implants, I've definitely found that it's really, really hard to predict what you're going to look like based on a render. Kinda like you're aiming at a target you can't quite see.


I like the idea of filler way more then implants 
Also since the face change with age so with filler you can theoretically adjust to it 
Sadly I am concerned about the build up which can happen if you fill to mich over time 
What’s your thought on that?


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I was--pretty decent amount. I've decided I just like using filler better; more expensive over the long term, but so much more predictable and easy to control. With two rounds of custom implants, I've definitely found that it's really, really hard to predict what you're going to look like based on a render. Kinda like you're aiming at a target you can't quite see.


Yes but i mean did you get cheekbone fillers back then in, such as this pic ?




If not, you already got pretty decent cheekbones.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 5, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> Yes but i mean did you get cheekbone fillers back then in, such as this pic ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I had filler there. I'd had some amount of cheek filler in for years; it varied, but there was always some.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 5, 2021)

lasthope said:


> I like the idea of filler way more then implants
> Also since the face change with age so with filler you can theoretically adjust to it
> Sadly I am concerned about the build up which can happen if you fill to mich over time
> What’s your thought on that?


Yeah, I agree. Implants are tough to get just right, especially malar/zygo implants. 

I think that you can definitely get into trouble if you fill too much as you hit middle age; that's when you lose more collagen so tissue expands more easily. At under 45 or so, it's not as much of a problem. Every surgeon has told me, for example, that I shouldn't have skin sag removing my implants at 39 because my skin is still tight at my age.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 5, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, I agree. Implants are tough to get just right, especially malar/zygo implants.
> 
> I think that you can definitely get into trouble if you fill too much as you hit middle age; that's when you lose more collagen so tissue expands more easily. At under 45 or so, it's not as much of a problem. Every surgeon has told me, for example, that I shouldn't have skin sag removing my implants at 39 because my skin is still tight at my age.


So you would say it would be safe to get small jawline filler every 6-12 months
Basically as a maintenance


----------



## Win200 (Oct 6, 2021)

lasthope said:


> So you would say it would be safe to get small jawline filler every 6-12 months
> Basically as a maintenance


I think it's safe in terms of tissue stretching--and that's not as big a risk in the jaw area as it is in cheeks--but I don't think filler makes much difference in the jawline. Just too much volume required.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 6, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I think it's safe in terms of tissue stretching--and that's not as big a risk in the jaw area as it is in cheeks--but I don't think filler makes much difference in the jawline. Just too much volume required.


what's your bizygomatic width and bigonial width? how much width implants added your face ?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 6, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> what's your bizygomatic width and bigonial width? how much width implants added your face ?


I've never measured and have no idea. The implants added about 3mm of projection at the cheek.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 6, 2021)

off-topic but I like you just stay on topic and don't get riled up by the autism on here. keep it up man.


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Oct 6, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> off-topic but I like you just stay on topic and don't get riled up by the autism on here. keep it up man.


Facts. He’s an actual looksmaxxxer


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Oct 6, 2021)

@Win200 Thanks for this thread, it has been a great read. You are the top looksmaxer here. 

Do you have before/after photos of your profile? I've been really curious how the extra mass in the jaw from implants affects someone's submental area.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 7, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> off-topic but I like you just stay on topic and don't get riled up by the autism on here. keep it up man.


Thanks! Haven't gotten bothered by anything; I just take it in stride. I try to be helpful and ignore the rest.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 7, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> @Win200 Thanks for this thread, it has been a great read. You are the top looksmaxer here.
> 
> Do you have before/after photos of your profile? I've been really curious how the extra mass in the jaw from implants affects someone's submental area.


Sure--2014 on the left (31) and 2020 on the right (38). On the right, I've also had an additional hair transplant and the Eppley cheek implants.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 7, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Sure--2014 on the left (31) and 2020 on the right (38). On the right, I've also had an additional hair transplant and the Eppley cheek implants.
> 
> View attachment 1355417
> View attachment 1355425


Worth mentioning too that Dr. Y did some minor lipo in the submental area when he placed the jaw implant. I had a little bit of fat that wouldn't budge no matter how lean I got.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 7, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Worth mentioning too that Dr. Y did some minor lipo in the submental area when he placed the jaw implant. I had a little bit of fat that wouldn't budge no matter how lean I got.


wanted to ask exactly that
normal lipo or injection lipo?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 7, 2021)

lasthope said:


> wanted to ask exactly that
> normal lipo or injection lipo?


Normal lipo, I believe. But I didn't ask. Whichever it was, it was definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Deleted member 7419 (Oct 8, 2021)

Not sure if you’ve been asked already but I’m curious how did your life change after looksmaxxing? Did people treat you differently? More or less haters? Life get easier? I’m currently wearing a mask all the time due to rhinoplasty over the summer. Got asymmetric swelling  wanna get wrap around jaw implant or Taban almond eye package after the nose swelling is all the way down but not sure which I should do first. But those would be very noticeable surgeries. I already have a chin implant as well but I’ll get it removed for the improvement in the gonions. Long winded post but in general, how did looksmaxxing impact your life?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 9, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> Not sure if you’ve been asked already but I’m curious how did your life change after looksmaxxing? Did people treat you differently? More or less haters? Life get easier? I’m currently wearing a mask all the time due to rhinoplasty over the summer. Got asymmetric swelling  wanna get wrap around jaw implant or Taban almond eye package after the nose swelling is all the way down but not sure which I should do first. But those would be very noticeable surgeries. I already have a chin implant as well but I’ll get it removed for the improvement in the gonions. Long winded post but in general, how did looksmaxxing impact your life?


Huge change. Before I got any work done, I had a shit side profile--weak chin and long, thin nose. I would never let myself be photographed in profile and was always conscious of how I stood to try to avoid people seeing me from the side. Once I got work done, my confidence went through the roof and people started getting more deferential to me--probably out of a combo of my increased confidence and the fact that good looking people just get better treatment. 

The change were also a huge mental health boost. I stopped obsessing about my nose, stopped obsessing about my hairline; having surgery just sort of frees you up from thinking about things and letting them weigh you down. It buys you peace of mind. If you knew me at age 20 and then met me again now, I'd seem like a different person in terms of confidence and the way I carry myself.


----------



## Linoob (Oct 9, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Sure--2014 on the left (31) and 2020 on the right (38). On the right, I've also had an additional hair transplant and the Eppley cheek implants.
> 
> View attachment 1355417
> View attachment 1355425



Dunno if that's a HT scar I can see on the back of your head but you can easily mask that with a little SMP.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 9, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Huge change. Before I got any work done, I had a shit side profile--weak chin and long, thin nose. I would never let myself be photographed in profile and was always conscious of how I stood to try to avoid people seeing me from the side. Once I got work done, my confidence went through the roof and people started getting more deferential to me--probably out of a combo of my increased confidence and the fact that good looking people just get better treatment.
> 
> The change were also a huge mental health boost. I stopped obsessing about my nose, stopped obsessing about my hairline; having surgery just sort of frees you up from thinking about things and letting them weigh you down. It buys you peace of mind. If you knew me at age 20 and then met me again now, I'd seem like a different person in terms of confidence and the way I carry myself.


at which did you get your surgery done?


----------



## Weed (Oct 9, 2021)

Bogdanoffmaxxing


----------



## lasthope (Oct 9, 2021)

Also your teeth looks really good
What have you done/do for them?

also how do you keep your body hairless?
Shaving, laser (which one?), ipl, waxing?


----------



## Sal (Oct 10, 2021)

Quick question op. Thanks for posting this btw. Tonnes of trolls on here.

How much did putting the implants with Epply cost you exactly?


----------



## antiantifa (Oct 10, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



I agree with you that you over-did it, I think smaller implants will do you well. I am not sure how you look without implants so I can't say if removal is best. 

IMO the jaw looks fine, you def need narrower cheek implants.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 11, 2021)

Ifonlyicouldmog said:


> Not sure if you’ve been asked already but I’m curious how did your life change after looksmaxxing? Did people treat you differently? More or less haters? Life get easier? I’m currently wearing a mask all the time due to rhinoplasty over the summer. Got asymmetric swelling  wanna get wrap around jaw implant or Taban almond eye package after the nose swelling is all the way down but not sure which I should do first. But those would be very noticeable surgeries. I already have a chin implant as well but I’ll get it removed for the improvement in the gonions. Long winded post but in general, how did looksmaxxing impact your life?





Linoob said:


> Dunno if that's a HT scar I can see on the back of your head but you can easily mask that with a little SMP.


It is, yeah. I'm gonna have some FUE grafts put into it, then SMP for even more coverage.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 11, 2021)

lasthope said:


> at which did you get your surgery done?


Did you mean at what age? I was 29 when I got my rhinoplasty/chin implant--that was my first surgery.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 11, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Also your teeth looks really good
> What have you done/do for them?
> 
> also how do you keep your body hairless?
> Shaving, laser (which one?), ipl, waxing?


I had braces twice as a kid; no cosmetic dentistry. Just use white strips and brush a lot.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 11, 2021)

Sal said:


> Quick question op. Thanks for posting this btw. Tonnes of trolls on here.
> 
> How much did putting the implants with Epply cost you exactly?


Yeah, happy to do it! They were about $16k.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 11, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I agree with you that you over-did it, I think smaller implants will do you well. I am not sure how you look without implants so I can't say if removal is best.
> 
> IMO the jaw looks fine, you def need narrower cheek implants.


Thanks! I definitely agree. Just too much mid-face volume. It looks better in motion than in pictures, but it really has a overly filled look, especially in the undereyes.


----------



## Linoob (Oct 12, 2021)

Win200 said:


> It is, yeah. I'm gonna have some FUE grafts put into it, then SMP for even more coverage.



Truthfully, if you're going to continue running a fade like that I'm not even sure you would need the FUE


----------



## lasthope (Oct 12, 2021)

how do you keep your body hairless?
Shaving, laser (which one?), ipl, waxing?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 12, 2021)

lasthope said:


> how do you keep your body hairless?
> Shaving, laser (which one?), ipl, waxing?


TBH, I'm naturally hairless. Runs in my family. Tiny bit of hair on my pecs, but that's it.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 12, 2021)

Linoob said:


> Truthfully, if you're going to continue running a fade like that I'm not even sure you would need the FUE


That's a good point. I'm going to have Dr. Gabel take a look and see what he recommends.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 12, 2021)

Looking good OP. Thanks for the topic, I just noticed this. Quality content.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 13, 2021)

Just talked with Eppley again--in December, we're going to shave the implants WAY down and replace them. We talked through the risk of cheek sagging and he said it's not _likely _in my case but definitely _possible _if we just do a straight-up removal. So instead, we're going to shave the implants down to no more than 1.5mm of project and eliminate the infraorbital rim portion, so they'll essentially be a very small zygo and malar augmentation. We'll be doing intraoral incisions rather than lower eyelid to avoid any more retraction issues.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 13, 2021)

Win200 said:


> no more than 1.5mm of project and eliminate the infraorbital rim portion


so you gonna get shaved only the rim part or anterior projection of the implant too ?

btw, i guess it was 5mm of the anterior projection right?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 13, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> so you gonna get shaved only the rim part or anterior projection of the implant too ?
> 
> btw, i guess it was 5mm of the anterior projection right?


I'm going to have him do something along these lines. Just a very subtle zygo/malar augmentation.


----------



## randomvanish (Oct 13, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm going to have him do something along these lines. Just a very subtle zygo/malar augmentation.


i exactly want this, generally no need for anterior projection that much but zygomatic arch and lateral width with angularity is really crucial.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 13, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> i exactly want this, generally no need for anterior projection that much but zygomatic arch and lateral width with angularity is really crucial.


Yeah, I think that's exactly right. I think adding much anterior projection is where you screw up in malar implants and get the puffy/overfilled look--it's really the undereye and infraorbital area where my implants fell short. I just want some very slight, angular augmentation to the lateral projection. The current implants are too rounded--I like how this design is sharper.


----------



## JackHanma (Oct 13, 2021)

I think Yaremchuk has better results for the zygos area


----------



## Win200 (Oct 13, 2021)

JackHanma said:


> I think Yaremchuk has better results for the zygos area


They definitely have different approaches. Eppley's designs emphasize the malar project and infraorbital rim more, while Y's tend to wrap around entire cheekbone area and provide subtle augmentation in all directions.


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Oct 13, 2021)

*Thank you for this thread. You have made great progress. 
Your prevailing flaws seems to be your UEE and lacking chin height relative to your mid face. Are you going to do anything to address this or do you like this more feminine look?

I also have some questions unrelated to looks theory and would greatly appreciate some help. 
Is corporate law a satisfying career and, if you were graduating again, would you do it all again, or choose another practice area, or other professional service entirely?
If you had the choice between corporate law and finance (bbib/prop shop) what would you do if you valued health and well being/self-actualization over pay/status. 
are these high paying corporate careers just a means to an end (early retirement) or can they actually be fulfilling (defined as a sustained source of satisfaction/self-actualization)? have you met any corporate lawyers who genuinely enjoy their life?
what is the meaning of life? *


----------



## Win200 (Oct 14, 2021)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *Thank you for this thread. You have made great progress.
> Your prevailing flaws seems to be your UEE and lacking chin height relative to your mid face. Are you going to do anything to address this or do you like this more feminine look?
> 
> I also have some questions unrelated to looks theory and would greatly appreciate some help.
> ...


I've been slowing having Restalyne injected in the UEE area to minimize this--going in again this afternoon, actually. It's just a tough area to address. Can you explain a little more about what you mean by chin height relative to mid-face? I feel like I've already got a relatively long face and don't want to accentuate that.

Re: law, I'm a transactional IP attorney. My firm is a "corporate" firm in that we're one of the largest law firms in the world and serve predominantly corporate clients, but I personally do not do corporate work (although I frequently provide deal/M&A support in terms of IP assets transferred or acquired in those deals). I do find my job fulfilling and like my practice area very much; no regrets there. A BigLaw firm is a tough environment with lots of demands on your time and isn't for everyone. I couldn't imagine doing what I do and raising kids at the same time, but I'm not overstressed or overburdened and have plenty of time to date, party, travel, relax, etc.


----------



## coolguy1 (Oct 14, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I've been slowing having Restalyne injected in the UEE area to minimize this--going in again this afternoon, actually. It's just a tough area to address. Can you explain a little more about what you mean by chin height relative to mid-face? I feel like I've already got a relatively long face and don't want to accentuate that.
> 
> Re: law, I'm a transactional IP attorney. My firm is a "corporate" firm in that we're one of the largest law firms in the world and serve predominantly corporate clients, but I personally do not do corporate work (although I frequently provide deal/M&A support in terms of IP assets transferred or acquired in those deals). I do find my job fulfilling and like my practice area very much; no regrets there. A BigLaw firm is a tough environment with lots of demands on your time and isn't for everyone. I couldn't imagine doing what I do and raising kids at the same time, but I'm not overstressed or overburdened and have plenty of time to date, party, travel, relax, etc.


dnrd + ur gay


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 14, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Re: law, I'm a transactional IP attorney. My firm is a "corporate" firm in that we're one of the largest law firms in the world and serve predominantly corporate clients, but I personally do not do corporate work (although I frequently provide deal/M&A support in terms of IP assets transferred or acquired in those deals). I do find my job fulfilling and like my practice area very much; no regrets there. A BigLaw firm is a tough environment with lots of demands on your time and isn't for everyone. I couldn't imagine doing what I do and raising kids at the same time, but I'm not overstressed or overburdened and have plenty of time to date, party, travel, relax, etc.


I should have gotten into law instead of finance, the hours in an M&A department are crippling

you made the right choice


----------



## Win200 (Oct 16, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm going to have him do something along these lines. Just a very subtle zygo/malar augmentation.


Got the date from Eppley yesterday--February 10th for the remove, revise, and replace. Then after that heals, I'll have a slight revision to my retraction repair to take care of the persistent retraction on the right side.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 16, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'm almost 39. Just lots of good skincare and retinols.
> 
> The downturned eye has improved; I got a lower lid retraction repair/ptosis repair after the implants that include a canthoplasty. Two of the pics I posted here were before that surgery, so they look more downturned.


Do You use red light therapy for your skin? Or retin a? Really want to age as well as you good job!


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 16, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Got the date from Eppley yesterday--February 10th for the remove, revise, and replace. Then after that heals, I'll have a slight revision to my retraction repair to take care of the persistent retraction on the right side.


Do your work colleagues know you have had procedure?a


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Oct 16, 2021)

Win200 said:


> No, I don't cruise. Just run a cycle and do PCT.





Win200 said:


> No, I don't cruise. Just run a cycle and do PCT.


What's your lay count with women? I know your gay but a lot of women a re probs attracted to you right?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 17, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Do You use red light therapy for your skin? Or retin a? Really want to age as well as you good job!


No red light therapy. No Retin-A. I just use retinols by Sunday Riley (Luna and A+). And thanks!


----------



## Win200 (Oct 17, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Do your work colleagues know you have had procedure?a


Some. No one cares. It's not their business and as long as I do my job well, they don't have any reason to give a shit.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 17, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> What's your lay count with women? I know your gay but a lot of women a re probs attracted to you right?


Like 25-30. And I guess... I travel in almost exclusively gay circles at this point so I don't run into a lot of women socially.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 17, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Like 25-30. And I guess... I travel in almost exclusively gay circles at this point so I don't run into a lot of women socially.


Wait you get laid with 25-30 women?
jfl at my life I get mogged by a gay guy


----------



## Win200 (Oct 17, 2021)

lasthope said:


> Wait you get laid with 25-30 women?
> jfl at my life I get mogged by a gay guy


Yeah, I'd slept with about that many by the time I can out when I was 31.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 17, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, I'd slept with about that many by the time I can out when I was 31.


jfl 
booking my bimax tommorw
cant take it anymore 
what a joke

so are you bi or what? or why did you slept with so many women?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 17, 2021)

lasthope said:


> jfl
> booking my bimax tommorw
> cant take it anymore
> what a joke
> ...


Like, probably technically bi. I think plenty of women are hot and I was into sleeping with them. Here's the way I put it... I can go without pussy, I just can't go without dick. At some point you just have to pick a team, and that's how I picked mine. I only date guys, only sleep with guy, most of my friends are gay, I go to gay bars, etc. So, like, functionally gay even if I'm attracted to women. A lot of gay guys are like that, actually. My ex dated a girl for four years and loved fucking her.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Oct 31, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I've been slowing having Restalyne injected in the UEE area to minimize this--going in again this afternoon, actually. It's just a tough area to address. Can you explain a little more about what you mean by chin height relative to mid-face? I feel like I've already got a relatively long face and don't want to accentuate that.
> 
> Re: law, I'm a transactional IP attorney. My firm is a "corporate" firm in that we're one of the largest law firms in the world and serve predominantly corporate clients, but I personally do not do corporate work (although I frequently provide deal/M&A support in terms of IP assets transferred or acquired in those deals). I do find my job fulfilling and like my practice area very much; no regrets there. A BigLaw firm is a tough environment with lots of demands on your time and isn't for everyone. I couldn't imagine doing what I do and raising kids at the same time, but I'm not overstressed or overburdened and have plenty of time to date, party, travel, relax, etc.


how much do u earn and are u in debt


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Oct 31, 2021)

How many cycles do you run a year and what mg test? Any other compounds?


----------



## Win200 (Oct 31, 2021)

FootballPlaya69 said:


> How many cycles do you run a year and what mg test? Any other compounds?



I've only done one every two to three years. Running more than one in a year is incredibly stupid and very likely to do permanent damage to your endocrine system. No experienced bodybuilding would tell you otherwise.

I've only run test.


----------



## Win200 (Oct 31, 2021)

Genki said:


> how much do u earn and are u in debt


I won't disclose my income here, but do you mean debt of any kind? I have a mortgage and student loans, but I don't carry consumer debt (e.g., credit cards, etc.).


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 31, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I've only run test.



Do you have urges to pin?

Like 
I NEEED to PIN or i will go crazy kind of thing


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 31, 2021)

Genki said:


> how much do u earn and are u in debt


Top law firm, corporate lawyer with 10 years+ of experience, probably around $200-300k a year before taxes


----------



## Win200 (Nov 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Top law firm, corporate lawyer with 10 years+ of experience, probably around $200-300k a year before taxes


To be honest, it's higher.


----------



## Win200 (Nov 1, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> Do you have urges to pin?
> 
> Like
> I NEEED to PIN or i will go crazy kind of thing


No. Not at all.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> To be honest, it's higher.


Honestly, good for you. How much hours do you estimate you work per week?

only estimated the income on the lower side of things as you seem to have lots of freetime, or make the most out of the little time you have

I don‘t know anyone with a similar good physique as yours in my type of work in investment banking


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I've only done one every two to three years. Running more than one in a year is incredibly stupid and very likely to do permanent damage to your endocrine system. No experienced bodybuilding would tell you otherwise.
> 
> I've only run test.


Have you noticed any hair loss behind the trasplanted hair? are you on fin?
sorry if it has been asked already


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Nov 1, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Like 25-30. And I guess... I travel in almost exclusively gay circles at this point so I don't run into a lot of women socially.





Win200 said:


> Yeah, I'd slept with about that many by the time I can out when I was 31.





Win200 said:


> Like, probably technically bi. I think plenty of women are hot and I was into sleeping with them. Here's the way I put it... I can go without pussy, I just can't go without dick. At some point you just have to pick a team, and that's how I picked mine. I only date guys, only sleep with guy, most of my friends are gay, I go to gay bars, etc. So, like, functionally gay even if I'm attracted to women. A lot of gay guys are like that, actually. My ex dated a girl for four years and loved fucking her.


This is the funniest/most interesting thing on the forum. Women will try to avoid their inadequacies by labeling their failed sexual partners as gay, but it seems like some of them aren't incorrect.


----------



## Win200 (Nov 1, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Honestly, good for you. How much hours do you estimate you work per week?
> 
> only estimated the income on the lower side of things as you seem to have lots of freetime, or make the most out of the little time you have
> 
> I don‘t know anyone with a similar good physique as yours in my type of work in investment banking


I'd say 40-50. Which isn't high for my profession. I've drawn good boundaries over the years and have learned to delegate well. I'm up for partner next year, and if I make it (knock on wood) I expect I'll be working a lot more.


----------



## Win200 (Nov 1, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> Have you noticed any hair loss behind the trasplanted hair? are you on fin?
> sorry if it has been asked already


I've been on Avodart for ~7 years but switched from oral to topical this summer. No detectable loss behind the transplant.


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Nov 1, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> This is the funniest/most interesting thing on the forum. Women will try to avoid their inadequacies by labeling their failed sexual partners as gay, but it seems like some of them aren't incorrect.


that's why they go to gay bars, i alrdy made a thread about it


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 1, 2021)

remove the implants and get bimax surgery to fix your recessed mandible


----------



## Win200 (Nov 1, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> View attachment 1387816
> 
> 
> remove the implants and get bimax surgery to fix your recessed mandible


Removing the implant isn't possible--there's discussion of this earlier in the thread. Plus my chin recession is minor and I just have zero desire to pay for implant removal + bimax. Even if it was possible, just too much $$$ plus effort for an improvement that wouldn't be massive.


----------



## 6ft4 (Nov 1, 2021)

Getting lifemogged to sui reading this thread


----------



## lasthope (Nov 2, 2021)

Win200 said:


> I'd say 40-50. Which isn't high for my profession. I've drawn good boundaries over the years and have learned to delegate well. I'm up for partner next year, and if I make it (knock on wood) I expect I'll be working a lot more.


dude can you give some tipps how you managin work+looksmax ( surgerymax)+ social life?

i will probaly start workcelling with 40-50hr soon and cant imagine to looksmax aswell, espacially surgerymaxxing+ gym routine + some social life


ps: you lifemogg hard, mirin


----------



## Win200 (Nov 2, 2021)

lasthope said:


> dude can you give some tipps how you managin work+looksmax ( surgerymax)+ social life?
> 
> i will probaly start workcelling with 40-50hr soon and cant imagine to looksmax aswell, espacially surgerymaxxing+ gym routine + some social life
> 
> ...


It's just time management. I get up at 5:30am, gym at 6, then back home to eat breakfast and start work. It helps that I work remotely and am pretty senior in a highly flexible job; BigLaw attorneys are comped based on billable hours, so we just record our time whenever we happen to bill it. I don't have to be online at any given time, and I don't have a boss, so no one is looking for me. I just have a disciplined routine that I stick to.


----------



## Win200 (Nov 21, 2021)

So, on a recommendation from someone on the forum, I did a virtual consult with Derek Steinbacher to get a second opinion on the malar implants. (His consults are cheap, so I figured why not.) Super nice guy--thoughtful and a little quiet, no ego. He didn't express strong opinions--he said I have multiple options on the cheek implants, from a standard implant to customs. He said that he doesn't love silicone implants because they cause the bone resorption issue.

He didn't give a quote. He asked instead that I get a another CT scan so he can see where my jaw and cheek implants are sitting, and where the screws are. (He also said that he thinks any surgeon should ask their patients to do a CT scan after surgery to confirm that the implants are sitting correctly.) Once we have the results, he said, "We can reconvene and hammer out a plan." I'm going to get the scan and follow up with him; I'm still on the books with Eppley for a remove-revise-replace of the malar implants in February, but depending upon what Steinbacher says, I might forfeit the deposit and go with him. He said he's also skeptical that the jaw implant is not removable. Very curious about that.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 21, 2021)

Win200 said:


> So, on a recommendation from someone on the forum, I did a virtual consult with Derek Steinbacher to get a second opinion on the malar implants. (His consults are cheap, so I figured why not.) Super nice guy--thoughtful and a little quiet, no ego. He didn't express strong opinions--he said I have multiple options on the cheek implants, from a standard implant to customs. He said that he doesn't love silicone implants because they cause the bone resorption issue.
> 
> He didn't give a quote. He asked instead that I get a another CT scan so he can see where my jaw and cheek implants are sitting, and where the screws are. (He also said that he thinks any surgeon should ask their patients to do a CT scan after surgery to confirm that the implants are sitting correctly.) Once we have the results, he said, "We can reconvene and hammer out a plan." I'm going to get the scan and follow up with him; I'm still on the books with Eppley for a remove-revise-replace of the malar implants in February, but depending upon what Steinbacher says, I might forfeit the deposit and go with him. He said he's also skeptical that the jaw implant is not removable. Very curious about that.


sounds like a thoughtful guy, that wants to achieve the best of his patients, especially with the CT scan check-up after the procedures. which basically no one else does, as far as I know.

why are you thinking about having the jaw implant removed, thought that's the one you were comfortable with?


----------



## Win200 (Nov 22, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> sounds like a thoughtful guy, that wants to achieve the best of his patients, especially with the CT scan check-up after the procedures. which basically no one else does, as far as I know.
> 
> why are you thinking about having the jaw implant removed, thought that's the one you were comfortable with?



I'm not really focused on updating the jaw implant. Eppley tried, thought it couldn't be done safely, so we shaved the chin down and moved on. I just mentioned that to Steinbacher as part of my surgical history. He said that the CT scan would give us some give info as to whether the jaw could be removed. Even if it could, though, I'm not sure I'd bother at this point. I'm focused on getting these malars out.


----------



## Huncho02 (Nov 24, 2021)

i been saving to get the Custom infraorbital - malar implant from eppley and you were one of the best results I’ve seen so far, I still dk why you gonna get it removed. How much was the first deposit for the surgery with Eppley?


----------



## rubybrrr (Nov 24, 2021)

If not silicone implants, what implants does he work with??


----------



## Win200 (Nov 26, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> i been saving to get the Custom infraorbital - malar implant from eppley and you were one of the best results I’ve seen so far, I still dk why you gonna get it removed. How much was the first deposit for the surgery with Eppley?


Honestly, it's way too big. The undereye augmentation has way too much anterior projection and it creates a weird gaunt look, like my eyes are too deeply recessed now with the anterior augmentation. I really think augmentation the infraorbital area is extremely tricky and can look unnatural easily. Mine looks like about four syringes of Restalyne were stuffed under each eye.


----------



## Win200 (Nov 29, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> i been saving to get the Custom infraorbital - malar implant from eppley and you were one of the best results I’ve seen so far, I still dk why you gonna get it removed. How much was the first deposit for the surgery with Eppley?


Here's a picture that illustrates pretty well how the implants look unnatural; see how the light is bouncing off that circular ring below my eye? That's not what a malar contour naturally looks like. (Ignore the shiny skin; I was sweating post-workout.)


----------



## Huncho02 (Nov 29, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a picture that illustrates pretty well how the implants look unnatural; see how the light is bouncing off that circular ring below my eye? That's not what a malar contour naturally looks like. (Ignore the shiny skin; I was sweating post-workout.)


I feel you, but the zygomatic arch is honestly the best part of that implant, so if you going to get the Infraorbital removed and keep the zygos I guess is a good idea. If you look at saiyans implant his infraorbital area is not as prominent as yours but his Zygo arch is what made him look great


----------



## Huncho02 (Nov 29, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Here's a picture that illustrates pretty well how the implants look unnatural; see how the light is bouncing off that circular ring below my eye? That's not what a malar contour naturally looks like. (Ignore the shiny skin; I was sweating post-workout.)


Also can you tell me how much was the first deposit for zygo implant and how much you actually ended up paying afterwards


----------



## Win200 (Nov 30, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> I feel you, but the zygomatic arch is honestly the best part of that implant, so if you going to get the Infraorbital removed and keep the zygos I guess is a good idea. If you look at saiyans implant his infraorbital area is not as prominent as yours but his Zygo arch is what made him look great



Yup, I'll keep the zygo portion. I'm thinking of having Eppley carve them into something like the attached. 

Is there a link to Saiyan's results?


----------



## Win200 (Nov 30, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> Also can you tell me how much was the first deposit for zygo implant and how much you actually ended up paying afterwards



I don't remember the deposit amount. Remember I was scheduled to have jaw + malar, so my deposit, whatever it was, reflected that. I couldn't give you figures for malar alone.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 30, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Yup, I'll keep the zygo portion. I'm thinking of having Eppley carve them into something like the attached.
> 
> Is there a link to Saiyan's results?


@Saiyan you deleted your thread on Lookism, right?

that‘s what he looks like.











And that is the thread with his ct-scans








CT Scan 2 years post zygo implants - no bone erosion and no change of placement (pics+gif)


So I've just had full CT scan almost 2 years post surgery. As you can see from pics they are still perfectly placed and official radiographer's feedback was that my bone underneath is exactly the same size as before. It's pretty interesting how you can see the bone before surgery and with...




looksmax.org


----------



## Win200 (Nov 30, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> @Saiyan you deleted your thread on Lookism, right?
> 
> that‘s what he looks like.
> View attachment 1422595
> ...


Awesome, thanks so much--I think the clear difference is that his undereye area wasn't NEARLY as augmented as mine. The anterior projection at the outer edge of the cheekbone is actually greater than below the eye close to the nose; that helps give him the hollow cheek look. That area is way to full in me and actually projects MORE than the cheekbone--i.e., way too much augmentation and projection towards the middle of the face.


----------



## Huncho02 (Nov 30, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Awesome, thanks so much--I think the clear difference is that his undereye area wasn't NEARLY as augmented as mine. The anterior projection at the outer edge of the cheekbone is actually greater than below the eye close to the nose; that helps give him the hollow cheek look. That area is way to full in me and actually projects MORE than the cheekbone--i.e., way too much augmentation and projection towards the middle of the face.


I was also thinking that because you also have a big jaw implant it kinda makes the cheek implant look different compared to others since your jaw angles are wider than the lateral cheek area ( Zygo arch). If you look at saiyans he is literally clenching but his jaw is slim which makes the cheek implant looks at its best


----------



## Win200 (Dec 1, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> I was also thinking that because you also have a big jaw implant it kinda makes the cheek implant look different compared to others since your jaw angles are wider than the lateral cheek area ( Zygo arch). If you look at saiyans he is literally clenching but his jaw is slim which makes the cheek implant looks at its best


Yeah, that's why I'm not going to narrow the lateral cheek area _too _much; maybe take 1.5mm off each side. The cheek area needs some augmentation given how wide the jaw is.


----------



## Win200 (Dec 3, 2021)

Attaching some pics I took this morning when I got up. I'm wondering if I could ask Steinbacher/Eppley to try to address the persistent lower lid retraction on my right side (on the left side of the pics) at the same time they work on the malar implants. I just feel like my eye region could be better, but not sure what the solution is; fixing the malar implants and reducing the infraorbital augmentation will probably help, and I'm going to continue adding upper eyelid filler. But maybe lengthening my PFL? I was reading about Eppley's drill hole canthoplasty and wonder if that would be helpful for me. I think the left eye--where the lid retraction repair worked--looks pretty good and has a nice shape.

I might have Steinbacher do a rhino revision, too. He said he can thin the skin at the tip down and reduce the bulby look, and give it some more angularity at the same time. I trust him a lot.

I also kinda wish I'd had a genio _before _doing the jaw implant, but not sure that's worth it now. You can see that there's definitely some chin recession, even with the jaw implant.

But definitely convinced that straight removal of the malars isn't the way to go; I need some lateral malar/zygo augmentation.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Dec 3, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Attaching some pics I took this morning when I got up. I'm wondering if I could ask Steinbacher/Eppley to try to address the persistent lower lid retraction on my right side (on the left side of the pics) at the same time they work on the malar implants. I just feel like my eye region could be better, but not sure what the solution is; fixing the malar implants and reducing the infraorbital augmentation will probably help, and I'm going to continue adding upper eyelid filler. But maybe lengthening my PFL? I was reading about Eppley's drill hole canthoplasty and wonder if that would be helpful for me. I think the left eye--where the lid retraction repair worked--looks pretty good and has a nice shape.
> 
> I might have Steinbacher do a rhino revision, too. He said he can thin the skin at the tip down and reduce the bulby look, and give it some more angularity at the same time. I trust him a lot.
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, the thread i tagged you in, of the $600k surgery guy, also speaks of eppleys drill hole canthoplasty and eppley being the one that finally did the lower eye-lid retraction to his liking, after beint dissatisfied with the Taban results

might be worth for you to shoot the guy a PM or @ him in his thread, he truly knows a lot after going through so many doctor‘s hands


----------



## Win200 (Dec 3, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Coincidentally, the thread i tagged you in, of the $600k surgery guy, also speaks of eppleys drill hole canthoplasty and eppley being the one that finally did the lower eye-lid retraction to his liking, after beint dissatisfied with the Taban results
> 
> might be worth for you to shoot the guy a PM or @ him in his thread, he truly knows a lot after going through so many doctor‘s hands


Yup, that's where I got the idea of the drill hole canthoplasty. I honestly hadn't thought of Eppley for oculoplastic work and I usually try to go to specialists, but if he's going to re-do the malars (TBD between him and Steinbacher), maybe he can fix the eye at the same time. 

That's not the first person I've heard have a negative experience with Taban.


----------



## Huncho02 (Dec 3, 2021)

Win200 said:


> Attaching some pics I took this morning when I got up. I'm wondering if I could ask Steinbacher/Eppley to try to address the persistent lower lid retraction on my right side (on the left side of the pics) at the same time they work on the malar implants. I just feel like my eye region could be better, but not sure what the solution is; fixing the malar implants and reducing the infraorbital augmentation will probably help, and I'm going to continue adding upper eyelid filler. But maybe lengthening my PFL? I was reading about Eppley's drill hole canthoplasty and wonder if that would be helpful for me. I think the left eye--where the lid retraction repair worked--looks pretty good and has a nice shape.
> 
> I might have Steinbacher do a rhino revision, too. He said he can thin the skin at the tip down and reduce the bulby look, and give it some more angularity at the same time. I trust him a lot.
> 
> ...


Damn man your malar looks great, I feel you should not add more even on lateral area might end up looking overdone. But yes the eye area can be corrected


----------



## Win200 (Dec 4, 2021)

Huncho02 said:


> Damn man your malar looks great, I feel you should not add more even on lateral area might end up looking overdone. But yes the eye area can be corrected


Sorry, I was unclear--I'm not going to _add _any lateral projection. I meant that when I have Eppley revise them and reduce the infraorbital augmentation, I'm not going to have him shave down the lateral augmentation too much. By "I need some lateral malar/zygo augmentation," I meant that my natural bone structure needs augmentation there.

I think that whole area is going to look fantastic once the undereye area is fixed and the lid retraction is fully repaired.


----------



## coke (Dec 5, 2021)

Looking at your Instagram you looked great before, I don’t see much difference but I actually think you looked more natural without the cheek implants.

The only thing you should try correct is the UEE, that’s literally the only flaw I can see, other than that you’re nailing your niche. I imagine you walk in a gay bar and you’re pretty popular haha!


----------



## Win200 (Dec 6, 2021)

coke said:


> Looking at your Instagram you looked great before, I don’t see much difference but I actually think you looked more natural without the cheek implants.
> 
> The only thing you should try correct is the UEE, that’s literally the only flaw I can see, other than that you’re nailing your niche. I imagine you walk in a gay bar and you’re pretty popular haha!


Yeah, I agree that that I looked more natural. Shaving them down should fix that.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Dec 19, 2021)

falcolombobby said:


> He didn't mention specifics, but i think he said the design overall with the big emphasis on the infraorbital ridge would look unnatural. If you look at the ones that Dr. Y makes, they look quite a bit different. When I asked him why he didn't like Eppley's design, he simply said "I like a more natural result, nobody's cheekbones look like that in real life (referring to the shape of Eppley's design). I think the has a few examples on his site, his deign wraps more of the entire cheek body and follows a more natural contour of the zygomatic body? I'm only guessing here, sorry I can't be more specific.



Did this guy get a good result? Can you PM before/afters?


----------



## zeek (Jan 11, 2022)

Any update? @Win200


----------



## Win200 (Jan 11, 2022)

ht-normie-ascending said:


> @Win200
> 
> my knowledge of the malar and eye area is very poor however
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks, I appreciate the morphs and the thoughts. I think part of the problem is that you're not seeing things in motion, and only from certain angles. From head-on in a static photograph, it looks fine. In reality, the infraorbital augmentation is really overdone and looks puffy; there's been a LOT of volume added between the jaw and the malar/zygo implants, and it just has an "overfilled" quality. You know when people get too much filler and they have the "pillow face" that looks like it's full of soft filler and doesn't have any bone structure any more? It's a little like that. 

I definitely think getting the implants shaved down--not removed--is the way to go. Eppley is also adding as much Restalyne to the upper eyelids as he can during surgery to correct the UEE.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 11, 2022)

zeek said:


> Any update? @Win200


Nothing yet! Surgery is 2/10, so things will be quiet until then. I'm still talking to Steinbacher about revising the jaw, which looks like it might be possible. It really is too big, slightly, and my face would harmonize better if it's smaller and more angular.


----------



## zeek (Jan 11, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Nothing yet! Surgery is 2/10, so things will be quiet until then. I'm still talking to Steinbacher about revising the jaw, which looks like it might be possible. It really is too big, slightly, and my face would harmonize better if it's smaller and more angular.


@Win200 Nice just a month from now!

I think your jaw looks very good, maybe just a tad much at the chin area.

1) Are you planning to revise other parts of the jaw implant as well or just the chin?

2 )And for the infraorbitalmalar implants, is Eppley just revising those as well to remove the inner part under the eyes?

I'm having rhinoplasty in a month and a half and consulting with different surgeons about the infraorbitalmalar implants, I definitely need them, just a bit worried about getting it right now.

3) Was there a reason why you didn't have Dr Y do the infraorbitalmalar implants as well and went to Eppley? It seems to be his strength. I'm definitely going to consult with him and Eppley, I'm just worried Eppley will overdo the width of the cheeks.


----------



## Win200 (Jan 11, 2022)

zeek said:


> @Win200 Nice just a month from now!
> 
> I think your jaw looks very good, maybe just a tad much at the chin area.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the jaw isn't bad, but it's definitely a bit bulky. And yes, the chin is still too big even after Eppley shaved it down. If I redo it, it'll be a removal of the entire implant. Jaw surgery might be on the table; I got diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Steinbacher might be able to do jaw surgery that corrects it and moves the jaw forward at the same time. We'll see.

Correct on number 2. Removing the infraorbital area, narrowing the zygo projection a smidge (like 1mm on each side), making the remaining implants a bit sharper/more angular. Think of it as de-bulking the implants to reduce volume.

Yes--I thought Y's jaw implant was a bit big, so wanted to switch it up. Plus, was excited about working with Eppley.


----------



## zeek (Jan 11, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, the jaw isn't bad, but it's definitely a bit bulky. And yes, the chin is still too big even after Eppley shaved it down. If I redo it, it'll be a removal of the entire implant. Jaw surgery might be on the table; I got diagnosed with sleep apnea, and Steinbacher might be able to do jaw surgery that corrects it and moves the jaw forward at the same time. We'll see.
> 
> Correct on number 2. Removing the infraorbital area, narrowing the zygo projection a smidge (like 1mm on each side), making the remaining implants a bit sharper/more angular. Think of it as de-bulking the implants to reduce volume.
> 
> Yes--I thought Y's jaw implant was a bit big, so wanted to switch it up. Plus, was excited about working with Eppley.


Gotcha, it definitely seems like Eppley is more willing to be someone you can "work" with as compared to Y which many see as an advantage.

If you do orthognathic surgery for the jaw to try and cure the OSA, that would be great for function and improve natural aesthetics but you'd have to go back again later to do another custom implant? Do you think you would go with Steinbacher for that or back to Dr Y or Dr E.

I'm consulting with a surgeon right now on whether to do Bimax vs lower jaw only to *prevent* sleep apnea/expand airway even though I look normal and have a "good" bite from orthodontics. My chin is a little short, but I'm going to do jaw surgery first and then a custom implant. I'm interested in Steinbacher as well for custom, but he doesn't have the body of cosmetic work I can evaluate like Y and E. Would love to hear more about what you think of him and his ideas.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 12, 2022)

Update here: had surgery with Eppley two days ago and flew home same day. He removed the malar implants, shaved them down, and replaced them. He also re-did the lower eyelid incision on the right side to tighten it and pull up the lower lid that was still retracted a bit even after the repair with AJ Amadi here in Seattle. 

I'm still swollen, obviously, but all looks well. Eppley revised the implants to completely eliminated the infraorbital portion and size down the remaining portions--i.e., the ogee projection and the lateral projection of the zygos. Even with swelling, it looks MUCH better without the infraorbital augmentation and reduced ogee curve. (My mother said, "I wouldn't have told you before, but it looked unnatural and it's much better now.") I will say, though, that I told Eppley to reduce the lateral projection of the implants and I'm having a hard time telling the difference. Obviously I'll wait until the swelling goes down, but my hunch is that they'll still be a bit wider than I would prefer. We'll see. I knew it would be tough to give a surgeon instructions on how to revise a custom implant during surgery, when I'll be asleep and can't comment on what he's doing. Based on how the right eye looks so far, I think Eppley nailed it and it's going to be virtually identical to the left eye (which looks perfect). Hopefully I don't come to eat those words.

Like I said, I flew back the same day as surgery (about ten hours after I got out) so I could get home before swelling peaked. The five hour flight sucked because I was still loopy from the anesthesia. (The anesthesia doc was great, BTW--first time I've been under general where I couldn't tell that my throat had been intubated afterwards.) Even 56 hours post-op, there isn't THAT much swelling--the left side, where Eppley didn't need to revise the eye, is a little spongy, and both sides have swelling around the lower cheeks/jowls from the intraoral incisions. The right side is MUCH more swollen because those lower eyelid incisions really make your face blow up, but even that is going away quickly. (I forgot how these surgeries are a cycle of waking up in the morning with TONS of swelling, the swelling going down during the day, then waking up with more swelling--but slightly less than the day before--until it's gone away completely. So you look rough in the morning and pretty good in the evening for a week or two.) Haven't needed the percocets he prescribed.

Also--Eppley actually found the plastic versions of my implants and we drew on those during the preop as a guide for him to use during surgery. (ImplanTech sends a hard plastic version of the implants along with the silicone ones, and Eppley saves them for a few years--he showed me this big box of hundreds of malar implants and we were able to find mine.)

So, all in all a great experience with results looking on-point, even if the lateral projection still winds up a bit too wide. Eppley has some minuses to go along with his many plusses, and they've been discussed here a lot, but I'll add that I really enjoy working with him. He's friendly, not egocentric at all, listens, and follows up (he gave me a call the day after surgery to check in). It never seemed to bother him that I wanted to revise his design and he genuinely listened to my input when we discussed the changes I wanted during preop.

One last thing worth mentioning--he wasn't able to put screws into the implants when he put them back in. Because we eliminated all the infraorbital support, the implants sat really high in the pockets and he couldn't get access through intraoral incisions to place screws (i.e., the implants sort of went up and back in relation to the incisions). But he didn't think there would be a problem with movement. 

I'll keep the thread updated as I heal up. Still talking to Steinbacher about jaw surgery to replace the Yaremchuk implant and address the sleep apnea.


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 12, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Update here: had surgery with Eppley two days ago and flew home same day. He removed the malar implants, shaved them down, and replaced them. He also re-did the lower eyelid incision on the right side to tighten it and pull up the lower lid that was still retracted a bit even after the repair with AJ Amadi here in Seattle.
> 
> I'm still swollen, obviously, but all looks well. Eppley revised the implants to completely eliminated the infraorbital portion and size down the remaining portions--i.e., the ogee projection and the lateral projection of the zygos. Even with swelling, it looks MUCH better without the infraorbital augmentation and reduced ogee curve. (My mother said, "I wouldn't have told you before, but it looked unnatural and it's much better now.") I will say, though, that I told Eppley to reduce the lateral projection of the implants and I'm having a hard time telling the difference. Obviously I'll wait until the swelling goes down, but my hunch is that they'll still be a bit wider than I would prefer. We'll see. I knew it would be tough to give a surgeon instructions on how to revise a custom implant during surgery, when I'll be asleep and can't comment on what he's doing. Based on how the right eye looks so far, I think Eppley nailed it and it's going to be virtually identical to the left eye (which looks perfect). Hopefully I don't come to eat those words.
> 
> ...



Bravo this is amazing 🤩. Why don’t you consult with proven Euro surgeons for jaw surgery if you have the money? Alfaro/raffaini are both on the Mount Rushmore of bimax. Can’t see myself going to steinbacher if I had the money


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 12, 2022)

Hopefully all goes well👍


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 12, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Still talking to Steinbacher about jaw surgery to replace the Yaremchuk implant and address the sleep apnea.


do you actually have sleep apnea, have you done a sleep study ?
what made you want to remove the implant and go for jaw-surgery instead? especially with such a great result like yours.

feels like you have a much more predictable out-come and more room for change with implants and less of a chance to get botched, than if you go for jaw surgery.

good convalescence.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 12, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Update here: had surgery with Eppley two days ago and flew home same day. He removed the malar implants, shaved them down, and replaced them. He also re-did the lower eyelid incision on the right side to tighten it and pull up the lower lid that was still retracted a bit even after the repair with AJ Amadi here in Seattle.
> 
> I'm still swollen, obviously, but all looks well. Eppley revised the implants to completely eliminated the infraorbital portion and size down the remaining portions--i.e., the ogee projection and the lateral projection of the zygos. Even with swelling, it looks MUCH better without the infraorbital augmentation and reduced ogee curve. (My mother said, "I wouldn't have told you before, but it looked unnatural and it's much better now.") I will say, though, that I told Eppley to reduce the lateral projection of the implants and I'm having a hard time telling the difference. Obviously I'll wait until the swelling goes down, but my hunch is that they'll still be a bit wider than I would prefer. We'll see. I knew it would be tough to give a surgeon instructions on how to revise a custom implant during surgery, when I'll be asleep and can't comment on what he's doing. Based on how the right eye looks so far, I think Eppley nailed it and it's going to be virtually identical to the left eye (which looks perfect). Hopefully I don't come to eat those words.
> 
> ...



Nice! Glad to hear things went well, post pics whenever you feel comfortable doing so. BTW I sent you a message on IG!


----------



## Win200 (Feb 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Bravo this is amazing 🤩. Why don’t you consult with proven Euro surgeons for jaw surgery if you have the money? Alfaro/raffaini are both on the Mount Rushmore of bimax. Can’t see myself going to steinbacher if I had the money


No real reason other than I'd really prefer not to have to travel to Europe for surgery. And not sure if they can bill American insurance. Why wouldn't you go with Steinbacher?


----------



## Win200 (Feb 12, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> do you actually have sleep apnea, have you done a sleep study ?
> what made you want to remove the implant and go for jaw-surgery instead? especially with such a great result like yours.
> 
> feels like you have a much more predictable out-come and more room for change with implants and less of a chance to get botched, than if you go for jaw surgery.
> ...


Yup, had a sleep study done in December.

The reason for the jaw surgery would be that it can effectively solve sleep apnea and eliminate the need for a CPAP. My sleep apnea symptoms are pretty awful and doing away with them would be lifechanging.

And I don't LOVE my implant result; my chin was a little recessed to begin with and slapping chin augmentation on top of that isn't as ideal as moving the entire jaw forward, and I think the implant is a bit too wide and really makes my face too big. 

But I honestly don't know much about jaw surgery and have never considered it, so I'm open to ideas and learning more. I know there's a big focus on this board on jaw surgery, so seems like plenty of expertise here.


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 13, 2022)

Win200 said:


> And I don't LOVE my implant result; my chin was a little recessed to begin with and slapping chin augmentation on top of that isn't as ideal as moving the entire jaw forward, and I think the implant is a bit too wide and really makes my face too big.


any other problems besides the design? have you ever feel anything wrong about nerves, soft tissue etc?


----------



## CristianT (Feb 13, 2022)

Win200 said:


> One last thing worth mentioning--he wasn't able to put screws into the implants when he put them back in. Because we eliminated all the infraorbital support, the implants sat really high in the pockets and he couldn't get access through intraoral incisions to place screws (i.e., the implants sort of went up and back in relation to the incisions). But he didn't think there would be a problem with movement.


I think this part worries me, even though he told you not to worry about the movement you cant know what will happen in 5-10 years, and if there is friction or movement than the bone erosion will happen. I dont like this tbh.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 13, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> any other problems besides the design? have you ever feel anything wrong about nerves, soft tissue etc?


Nope, no issues in those areas at all.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 13, 2022)

CristianT said:


> I think this part worries me, even though he told you not to worry about the movement you cant know what will happen in 5-10 years, and if there is friction or movement than the bone erosion will happen. I dont like this tbh.


Yeah, I thought about that, but even studies of unsecured implants show they don't settle move than 2mm. And the cheeks aren't a mobile area like a chin/jawline. I'm not terribly concerned and I understand why he wasn't able to secure them. I think a lot of the concern on this forum about bone erosion is overblown, tbh.


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 13, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yup, had a sleep study done in December.
> 
> The reason for the jaw surgery would be that it can effectively solve sleep apnea and eliminate the need for a CPAP. My sleep apnea symptoms are pretty awful and doing away with them would be lifechanging.
> 
> ...



Genio with bimax is better than chin implant... when I had a chin implant there was like a 'gap' between my lower lip and chin and my chin looked very pointy. After moving it forward with the DJS it looks much more balanced... you can also get ramus widening during the surgery as well.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 13, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> ramus widening


How


----------



## Birdcell (Feb 13, 2022)

Did you get any surgeries for mandible op ?


----------



## Win200 (Feb 15, 2022)

Five day update: Most of the swelling around the cheeks is gone, and so is the swelling from the incisions that settled into my jowls. There's still puffiness in my mid-face around where the intra-oral incisions are. The lower eyelid that Eppley repaired dropped a little as the swelling died down and is still sitting a little lower than the left eye, but I'm hopeful that it won't drop any more given that the swelling is gone. As it is now, I don't think it would merit any more repair attempts to try to get it to perfectly match the left side. But we'll see as things continue to settle over the next few weeks.

All in all, looks good--but I do wish Eppley had reduced the lateral projection of the implants much more. I feel like I was pretty explicit about that and I'm not sure why he didn't do it. I really don't feel like that part of the implant was reduced at _all. _I supposed I could have someone in Seattle pop them out again, shave them more, and put them back--it's really not a hard procedure at all, and it just involved opening up the incisions again.


----------



## Looksmax305 (Feb 15, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Five day update: Most of the swelling around the cheeks is gone, and so is the swelling from the incisions that settled into my jowls. There's still puffiness in my mid-face around where the intra-oral incisions are. The lower eyelid that Eppley repaired dropped a little as the swelling died down and is still sitting a little lower than the left eye, but I'm hopeful that it won't drop any more given that the swelling is gone. As it is now, I don't think it would merit any more repair attempts to try to get it to perfectly match the left side. But we'll see as things continue to settle over the next few weeks.
> 
> All in all, looks good--but I do wish Eppley had reduced the lateral projection of the implants much more. I feel like I was pretty explicit about that and I'm not sure why he didn't do it. I really don't feel like that part of the implant was reduced at _all. _I supposed I could have someone in Seattle pop them out again, shave them more, and put them back--it's really not a hard procedure at all, and it just involved opening up the incisions again.


You very likely have BPD tho and will never be satisfied or at the very least the technology required to reach EXACTLY what you want doesn’t exist


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 15, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Five day update: Most of the swelling around the cheeks is gone, and so is the swelling from the incisions that settled into my jowls. There's still puffiness in my mid-face around where the intra-oral incisions are. The lower eyelid that Eppley repaired dropped a little as the swelling died down and is still sitting a little lower than the left eye, but I'm hopeful that it won't drop any more given that the swelling is gone. As it is now, I don't think it would merit any more repair attempts to try to get it to perfectly match the left side. But we'll see as things continue to settle over the next few weeks.
> 
> All in all, looks good--but I do wish Eppley had reduced the lateral projection of the implants much more. I feel like I was pretty explicit about that and I'm not sure why he didn't do it. I really don't feel like that part of the implant was reduced at _all. _I supposed I could have someone in Seattle pop them out again, shave them more, and put them back--it's really not a hard procedure at all, and it just involved opening up the incisions again.



Can you please post new pic plus CT scans if you get them?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 16, 2022)

Meet me at the corner of Westwood and Santa Monica you cheeky bastard


----------



## Win200 (Feb 16, 2022)

Looksmax305 said:


> You very likely have BPD tho and will never be satisfied or at the very least the technology required to reach EXACTLY what you want doesn’t exist


BPD?


----------



## CristianT (Feb 16, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, I thought about that, but even studies of unsecured implants show they don't settle move than 2mm. And the cheeks aren't a mobile area like a chin/jawline. I'm not terribly concerned and I understand why he wasn't able to secure them. I think a lot of the concern on this forum about bone erosion is overblown, tbh.


Yes but remember you have a life as well. What happens when you sleep and then you fuss around in the bed while sleeping and you also sleep with your face at the pillow, or swim or put pressure by mistake on your face, all these things you have to take in consideration. Tbh I would never agree to not get stabilized the implants in the first place, just let it loose in your face, no bueno.


----------



## Huncho02 (Feb 17, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Five day update: Most of the swelling around the cheeks is gone, and so is the swelling from the incisions that settled into my jowls. There's still puffiness in my mid-face around where the intra-oral incisions are. The lower eyelid that Eppley repaired dropped a little as the swelling died down and is still sitting a little lower than the left eye, but I'm hopeful that it won't drop any more given that the swelling is gone. As it is now, I don't think it would merit any more repair attempts to try to get it to perfectly match the left side. But we'll see as things continue to settle over the next few weeks.
> 
> All in all, looks good--but I do wish Eppley had reduced the lateral projection of the implants much more. I feel like I was pretty explicit about that and I'm not sure why he didn't do it. I really don't feel like that part of the implant was reduced at _all. _I supposed I could have someone in Seattle pop them out again, shave them more, and put them back--it's really not a hard procedure at all, and it just involved opening up the incisions again.


At this point, I would just get them removed and go back to fillers so you have control of the projection you want… If you feel comfortable can you send pictures just to see how it differs from the previous ones?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Feb 17, 2022)

Win200 said:


> BPD?


I think he meant BDD, body dysmorphic disorder. 

At some point, you need to become content with your face. We don't have the technology to improve a face much more than what you have already done, and at this point what you're changing largely has no influence on your SMV or halo effect.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 17, 2022)

Huncho02 said:


> At this point, I would just get them removed and go back to fillers so you have control of the projection you want… If you feel comfortable can you send pictures just to see how it differs from the previous ones?


I think that's what I'm going to do. And removal is easy--any surgeon in Seattle can do it, especially since they're not screwed in. I think I'll want someone to suture the cheeks to the bone, though, to prevent sagging.


----------



## xanny (Feb 17, 2022)

Win200 said:


> I think that's what I'm going to do. And removal is easy--any surgeon in Seattle can do it, especially since they're not screwed in. I think I'll want someone to suture the cheeks to the bone, though, to prevent sagging.


Would be the best tbh, good luck man!


----------



## Win200 (Feb 18, 2022)

Picture time! I'm eight days post-op today and feel pretty stoked about how well I've healed. The right lower eyelid keeps moving around but is sitting higher up today, so maybe I was premature in thinking Eppley didn't pull off a good repair. You'll see that the lateral projection is essentially unchanged (ugh), but the undereye support was removed and it looks a million times better.

Also, Eppley put 1cc of Restalyne into each upper eye area during surgery using a canula, and it's pretty lumpy--see the pic with my eyes angled down. Restalyne takes a long time to settle so I'm reserving judgment, but this might not have been the best work. I'm also not sure if it's a great idea to place upper eyelid filler while a patient is laying down on an operating table, but who knows.

I'm on two hours of sleep so ignore the splotchy skin.


----------



## zeek (Feb 18, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Picture time! I'm eight days post-op today and feel pretty stoked about how well I've healed. The right lower eyelid keeps moving around but is sitting higher up today, so maybe I was premature in thinking Eppley didn't pull off a good repair. You'll see that the lateral projection is essentially unchanged (ugh), but the undereye support was removed and it looks a million times better.
> 
> Also, Eppley put 1cc of Restalyne into each upper eye area during surgery using a canula, and it's pretty lumpy--see the pic with my eyes angled down. Restalyne takes a long time to settle so I'm reserving judgment, but this might not have been the best work. I'm also not sure if it's a great idea to place upper eyelid filler while a patient is laying down on an operating table, but who knows.
> 
> I'm on two hours of sleep so ignore the splotchy skin.


The tear trough area looks much better, good improvement already. I think your lateral projection looks good tbh.

Fat is better than filler in the upper eyes, restalyne is water loving so it can swell and filler tends to migrate especially in areas with movement, maybe it will settle but if not, you can dissolve it and do fat for more natural and long lasting results. 
Just might be an iterative process with fat.






Error







journals.lww.com


----------



## MasterShake99 (Feb 18, 2022)

Infra / under eyes portion out may have been the ticket!!! Eyes are fucking open. The face looks really good (pic # 2 in particular) proportion wise. As for the lateral projection, are you talking about the zygo range corners? Yeah, they're still kinda beefy but I mean you're only 8 days out and there is def. swelling left (right side got hit harder than the left), and they look good IMO as of now. A side pic (or 3/4) might help for a better assessment as well.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 18, 2022)

MasterShake99 said:


> Infra / under eyes portion out may have been the ticket!!! Eyes are fucking open. The face looks really good (pic # 2 in particular) proportion wise. As for the lateral projection, are you talking about the zygo range corners? Yeah, they're still kinda beefy but I mean you're only 8 days out and there is def. swelling left (right side got hit harder than the left), and they look good IMO as of now. A side pic (or 3/4) might help for a better assessment as well.



Thanks! The eyes really did pop. My parents immediately said, "You don't look like you're squinting anymore." I feel like I just look fresher, younger, and more natural. 

And yes, on zygos I mean the extension outwards on the sides of the face. I'll upload more pics soon.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 18, 2022)

More pictures. The more I look and the more this settles, I think it looks great. I'll need some time to get used to things and decide, but I think this is a stopping point for more work. There are a few things I'd change here and there, but continuing to fuck with my face when it's this close is just going to lead to a mistake or something that isn't fixable.

I do miss my lip filler, though.


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 18, 2022)

We have our very own Colton Haynes on looksmax.org


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 18, 2022)

You look quite good here OP, Mirin lips if u want to ascend further potentially get upper eyelid filler


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 18, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> We have our very own Colton Haynes on looksmax.org


he does indeed look similar to Colton Hayes


----------



## Xangsane (Feb 18, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> he does indeed look similar to Colton Hayes


My friend does too JFL, but with blue eyes
Maybe I should invite him on here and he could do a mog battle with @Win200 ?


----------



## Looksmax25 (Feb 18, 2022)

Win200 said:


> More pictures. The more I look and the more this settles, I think it looks great. I'll need some time to get used to things and decide, but I think this is a stopping point for more work. There are a few things I'd change here and there, but continuing to fuck with my face when it's this close is just going to lead to a mistake or something that isn't fixable.
> 
> I do miss my lip filler, though.



Holy fuck you look way better... your cheekbones now are as projected as they can get without looking overdone. People shit on Eppley but he did do a good job on shaving them down.


----------



## dough (Feb 19, 2022)

getting a more projected chin would ascend you even more

but your current results are good enough

time to give up surgery before u get botched


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 19, 2022)

dough said:


> getting a more projected chin would ascend you even more
> 
> but your current results are good enough
> 
> time to give up surgery before u get botched


genio is a simple ass procedure


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> I do miss my lip filler, though.


you don't even look gay anymore  just like a really good-looking man that could pass as mid/late 20s, and not unnatural at all


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> Holy fuck you look way better... your cheekbones now are as projected as they can get without looking overdone. People shit on Eppley but he did do a good job on shaving them down.


Thanks! It's funny how even relatively subtle changes to the implants changed my entire look.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> genio is a simple ass procedure


But I'd have to remove the jaw implant, and I feel like that's just asking for it.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

dough said:


> getting a more projected chin would ascend you even more
> 
> but your current results are good enough
> 
> time to give up surgery before u get botched


Yeah, I think so. If you fuck with anything enough and you'll break it.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> But I'd have to remove the jaw implant, and I feel like that's just asking for it.


If you do get jaw surgery I’d pair it with genio


----------



## poloralf (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Not in these pics, but I'm gay and use makeup sometimes


figured, if you're gay dont change anything tbh it looks good for a gay person


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> If you do get jaw surgery I’d pair it with genio


Totally agree, I could use some chin advancement.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Totally agree, I could use some chin advancement.


Yes and I heard if you pair them you can get get them cheaper or at least genio a bit cheaper👍 @Gaia262 had his genio cheaper with bimax


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Picture time! I'm eight days post-op today and feel pretty stoked about how well I've healed. The right lower eyelid keeps moving around but is sitting higher up today, so maybe I was premature in thinking Eppley didn't pull off a good repair. You'll see that the lateral projection is essentially unchanged (ugh), but the undereye support was removed and it looks a million times better.
> 
> Also, Eppley put 1cc of Restalyne into each upper eye area during surgery using a canula, and it's pretty lumpy--see the pic with my eyes angled down. Restalyne takes a long time to settle so I'm reserving judgment, but this might not have been the best work. I'm also not sure if it's a great idea to place upper eyelid filler while a patient is laying down on an operating table, but who knows.
> 
> I'm on two hours of sleep so ignore the splotchy skin.


nice job - well done for recognising when youd slightly over stepped the line in terms of implants and toning it down to give your face the more natural look. Youre just at the right point now where you looknatural but also very looksmaxxed.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> nice job - well done for recognising when youd slightly over stepped the line in terms of implants and toning it down to give your face the more natural look. Youre just at the right point now where you looknatural but also very looksmaxxed.


Thanks! I've definitely realized that it's veryyyyy easy with implants to go slightly too big, and even a couple mm too much can tip you into uncanny territory. The difference between before the cheek implant revision and after is really only about 4cc of silicone total, but makes a massive difference in the way I look. Always err on the side of less rather than more.


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 19, 2022)

obviously you found the sweet spot ratios on your face now.

I really really like your last resort, looks much more harmonious and masculine to me. also, I can't tell how but new changes made you look younger.
is it coming from the upper eyelid changes? not sure.

also totally, how many mms you got shaved down and from which parts exactly?


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> obviously you found the sweet spot ratios on your face now.
> 
> I really really like your last resort, looks much more harmonious and masculine to me. also, I can't tell how but new changes made you look younger.
> is it coming from the upper eyelid changes? not sure.
> ...


Thanks, I agree--I think looking younger (which I agree about) came from removing the infraorbital support. It looked bulky and made me look much older. Eliminating it helped pop my eyes open, which helps me look younger.

Not sure about mm reduction; Eppley did this all by hand, so it's sort of unknown.


----------



## Mrinfinityx (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



It is ogre and uncanny as fuck, look like a mastic Ken doll medium ugly


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

Mrinfinityx said:


> It is ogre and uncanny as fuck, look like a mastic Ken doll medium ugly


Yeah the infraorbital rim augmentation looked weird and not refined at all. Hated it.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 19, 2022)

Ngl with all these changes u had to go through taking it out and shaving zygos not sure if eppley is a good option but I’m glad u got it to what u wanted it to be 


Win200 said:


> Yeah the infraorbital rim augmentation looked weird and not refined at all. Hated it.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

Anchor_Ship said:


> Ngl with all these changes u had to go through taking it out and shaving zygos not sure if eppley is a good option but I’m glad u got it to what u wanted it to be


Yeah, who knows. But it has a happy ending, and that's what counts.


----------



## MasterShake99 (Feb 19, 2022)

Damn OP -- new set a pics looking gooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddd. # 2 in particular. Clean face / last 20's look. 

I think you take the LM'ing throne right now unless someone pops up out of the woodwork. I know of one cat that had like at least a dozen of serious procedures, but he's only willing to show his eyes, and he even tried to cover / redact them, so .... 

My suggestion -- like pretty much everyone else -- try not to fuck with anything else at this point. You nailed it


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 19, 2022)

so this new you is without the infras? why did you get them in the first place, your under eyes look good naturally


----------



## Win200 (Feb 19, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> so this new you is without the infras? why did you get them in the first place, your under eyes look good naturally


Yup, no infra support. I had some filler there and Eppley suggested we could replace it with implants. But I don't think I even needed the filler, TBH.


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Feb 19, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Picture time! I'm eight days post-op today and feel pretty stoked about how well I've healed. The right lower eyelid keeps moving around but is sitting higher up today, so maybe I was premature in thinking Eppley didn't pull off a good repair. You'll see that the lateral projection is essentially unchanged (ugh), but the undereye support was removed and it looks a million times better.
> 
> Also, Eppley put 1cc of Restalyne into each upper eye area during surgery using a canula, and it's pretty lumpy--see the pic with my eyes angled down. Restalyne takes a long time to settle so I'm reserving judgment, but this might not have been the best work. I'm also not sure if it's a great idea to place upper eyelid filler while a patient is laying down on an operating table, but who knows.
> 
> I'm on two hours of sleep so ignore the splotchy skin.


Nice to hear you're liking the outcome of your revision. Your cheekbones now look masculine and ideal.
I'm looking for having cheek implants in april and your thread helped me a lot.


----------



## Huncho02 (Feb 20, 2022)

Win200 said:


> More pictures. The more I look and the more this settles, I think it looks great. I'll need some time to get used to things and decide, but I think this is a stopping point for more work. There are a few things I'd change here and there, but continuing to fuck with my face when it's this close is just going to lead to a mistake or something that isn't fixable.
> 
> I do miss my lip filler, though.


Man, forget everything I said about removing them and going back to fillers, you looking absolutely great, no changes needed. Your zygos are perfect I feel that’s exactly the type of cheekbones males actually want. Don’t do nothing else.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 20, 2022)

Huncho02 said:


> Man, forget everything I said about removing them and going back to fillers, you looking absolutely great, no changes needed. Your zygos are perfect I feel that’s exactly the type of cheekbones males actually want. Don’t do nothing else.


Thanks, I think I agree. I don't think they should be removed.


----------



## Win200 (Feb 20, 2022)

fernandobrocolli said:


> Nice to hear you're liking the outcome of your revision. Your cheekbones now look masculine and ideal.
> I'm looking for having cheek implants in april and your thread helped me a lot.


Thanks, I'm glad this helped.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Feb 21, 2022)

@Korea


----------



## Need2Ascend (Feb 22, 2022)

Did you do something with your chin or is it naturally that big/wide?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 22, 2022)

Need2Ascend said:


> Did you do something with your chin or is it naturally that big/wide?


wrap around jaw implant from yaremchuck


----------



## xanny (Feb 25, 2022)

Would you advice people who want to get cheekbone implants to better stay with filler after all?


----------



## Win200 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> Would you advice people who want to get cheekbone implants to better stay with filler after all?


Yes, I think I would. Filler isn't perfect, but it's really hard to hit the target with cheek implants, and missing the target in this area of your face will easily make you look uncanny.


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yes, I think I would. Filler isn't perfect, but it's really hard to hit the target with cheek implants, and missing the target in this area of your face will easily make you look uncanny.


Well whats Perfect Man… do you think implants are more „perfect“ than fillers? I feel like fillers are very good for this area if done right but I’m not sure. What makes you think they aren’t „perfect“?


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yes, I think I would. Filler isn't perfect, but it's really hard to hit the target with cheek implants, and missing the target in this area of your face will easily make you look uncanny.


i'm kinda shocked by reading this. fillers look bloated all the time, I agree that finding the sweet spot with implant design is hard but still you look a lot better than filler results imho.


----------



## Birdcell (Mar 1, 2022)

How did this cuck get 7 pages ling thread for his giga low iq move


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> i'm kinda shocked by reading this. fillers look bloated all the time, I agree that finding the sweet spot with implant design is hard but still you look a lot better than filler results imho.


sorry but where do fillers look bloated? this propaganda needs to be stopped tbh


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> sorry but where do fillers look bloated? this propaganda needs to be stopped tbh


i got fillers twice and YES, it's not propaganda. haven'T you seen the celebrities anyway...


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> i got fillers twice and YES, it's not propaganda. haven'T you seen the celebrities anyway...


the celibrities pump INSANE amounts in their skin, this is not a moderate usage of filler.
most of them just got fat. A correct injection will never lead to any bloating or migration, look at bella hadid, kendall jenner, etc.
fillers create a sharper result than implants, you have a better chance of looking bloated with an implant as its silicone, fillers for men are with high g prime, leading to a sharp look / result.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> the celibrities pump INSANE amounts in their skin, this is not a moderate usage of filler.
> most of them just got fat. A correct injection will never lead to any bloating or migration, look at bella hadid, kendall jenner, etc.
> fillers create a sharper result than implants, you have a better chance of looking bloated with an implant as its silicone, fillers for men are with high g prime, leading to a sharp look / result.


you clearly have no experience and i'm not gonna spend my time arguing with you


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> you clearly have no experience and i'm not gonna spend my time arguing with you


I've been having filler for quite some time now, im not unexperienced and I know what im talking about. lol


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> I've been having filler for quite some time now, im not unexperienced and I know what im talking about. lol


then you got no drastic changes at all. fillers only work in under eye area effectively. i cannot even compare implants with filelrs at all


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> then you got no drastic changes at all. fillers only work in under eye area effectively. i cannot even compare implants with filelrs at all


do results like this look uneffective to you? 
You cant compare implants with filler. It depends very much on the base but fillers give a sharper look when the right material is used.
obviously if you inject in a recessed jawline it will look like shit, same for implants.
fillers work amazing, you just need a based injector and have the base.


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> then you got no drastic changes at all. fillers only work in under eye area effectively. i cannot even compare implants with filelrs at all


my results were drastic and noticeable for people who know what was done as I had a good base and only needed a moderate amount.
Obviously overfilling and getting it for your whole face will look like shit, same goes for implants.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> do results like this look uneffective to you?
> You cant compare implants with filler. It depends very much on the base but fillers give a sharper look when the right material is used.
> obviously if you inject in a recessed jawline it will look like shit, same for implants.
> fillers work amazing, you just need a based injector and have the base.


it look sharp only 1 month and then look rounded man stfu you don'T have any experience. get lost


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> it look sharp only 1 month and then look rounded man stfu you don'T have any experience. get lost


I have lots of experience and did many hours of research. I regulary talk to injectors. The Result will be its sharpest after 4 weeks post injection where the filler is fully settled.
It will stay sharp if the injector did everything right and the right matetrial was chosen. Nothing will look rounded. lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> the celibrities pump INSANE amounts in their skin, this is not a moderate usage of filler.
> most of them just got fat. A correct injection will never lead to any bloating or migration, look at bella hadid, kendall jenner, etc.
> fillers create a sharper result than implants, you have a better chance of looking bloated with an implant as its silicone, fillers for men are with high g prime, leading to a sharp look / result.


they migrate after a few months, you have to refill to get a similarly sharp result as before by just adding volume to your face. do that a couple of times and the fillers will accumulate and bloat up your face making you look puffy and soft


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> they migrate after 3-6months, you have to refill to get a similarly sharp result as before by just adding volume to your face. do that a couple of times and the fillers will accumulate and bloat up your face making you look puffy and soft


they dont migrate, they are trapped if injected subcutaneously and deep enough, they cant go anywhere, this shit isnt water.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> they dont migrate, they are trapped if injected subcutaneously and deep enough, they cant go anywhere, this shit isnt water.


you're literally retarded, why do you think your doc tells you to come back after a couple of months and never calls the results permanent?


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> I have lots of experience and did many hours of research. I regulary talk to injectors. The Result will be its sharpest after 4 weeks post injection where the filler is fully settled.
> It will stay sharp if the injector did everything right and the right matetrial was chosen. Nothing will look rounded. lol


then go ahead get fillers and stfu please, don't reply it anymore



MoeZart said:


> they migrate after a few months, you have to refill to get a similarly sharp result as before by just adding volume to your face. do that a couple of times and the fillers will accumulate and bloat up your face making you look puffy and soft


he got no experience don't bother argue with him.


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> you're literally retarded


how am I retarded? I talk to people who inject this shit and attend studies that are about filler. Why would I spread false information? Isnt it a good thing to know fillers might be an option for you?


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> then go ahead get fillers and stfu please, don't reply it anymore
> 
> 
> he got no experience don't bother argue with him.


when even the guy who got implants recommends filler over it... jfl


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 1, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> then go ahead get fillers and stfu please, don't reply it anymore
> 
> 
> he got no experience don't bother argue with him.


just like u


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> I've been having filler for quite some time now,


how do you say this, knowing you have to come back to get a refill to get a similar result and then in the same breath think that the fillers don't migrate? why do you think you have to get new fillers every few months?


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> you're literally retarded, why do you think your doc tells you to come back after a couple of months and never calls the results permanent?


why would he tell me to come back lol. My results last at least a year because im young and the right material was used.
fillers arent permanent, there are fillers who last for years and they have been around for 10 years now, I might get them if im older or an implant


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> how do you say this, knowing you have to come back to get a refill to get a similar result and then in the same breath think that the fillers don't migrate? why do you have to get new fillers every few months?


why should they migrate if done correct, where should the material go if its injected deep onto the bone? Do you have any evidence to back this up?
You guys just spread false information and propaganda.


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> how do you say this, knowing you have to come back to get a refill to get a similar result and then in the same breath think that the fillers don't migrate? why do you think you have to get new fillers every few months?


because fillers arent permanent lol? have you ever had filler and know what your talking about?


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> just like u


no he knows it all


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 1, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> just like u


you teen incel cunt have 0 experience with any kind of looksmaxing product or procedure stfu


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> because fillers arent permanent lol? have you ever had filler and know what your talking about?


what do you think happens to the fillers? vanish magically?


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> what do you think happens to the fillers? vanish magically?


depends on the material, some can last for years. the filler will slowly dissolve over time, it depends


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> depends on the material, some can last for years. the filler will slowly dissolve over time, it depends


@randomvanish i'm done. should have listened to you.


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> @randomvanish i'm done. should have listened to you.


where do you think it goes?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> where do you think it goes?


spreads into the surrounding tissue, which is why it accumulates over time if you get refills


----------



## xanny (Mar 1, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> spreads into the surrounding tissue, which is why it accumulates over time if you get refills


any evidence for that?
I would believe you if not every professional who I talked to says otherwise. Even people who dont make money of this.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> any evidence for that?
> I would believe you if not every professional who I talked to says otherwise. Even people who dont make money of this.












Hyaluronic Acid Filler Longevity and Localization: Magnetic Resonance Imaging Evidence - PubMed


Therapeutic, V.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## fernandobrocolli (Mar 1, 2022)

xanny said:


> do results like this look uneffective to you?
> You cant compare implants with filler. It depends very much on the base but fillers give a sharper look when the right material is used.
> obviously if you inject in a recessed jawline it will look like shit, same for implants.
> fillers work amazing, you just need a based injector and have the base.


That's a picture taken minutes after the fillers injection. He will get bloated and the filler will migrate very soon. Fillers were never intended to create definition, only to create volume


----------



## Win200 (Mar 2, 2022)

xanny said:


> the celibrities pump INSANE amounts in their skin, this is not a moderate usage of filler.
> most of them just got fat. A correct injection will never lead to any bloating or migration, look at bella hadid, kendall jenner, etc.
> fillers create a sharper result than implants, you have a better chance of looking bloated with an implant as its silicone, fillers for men are with high g prime, leading to a sharp look / result.


I agree--filler CAN look bloated, but it doesn't have to. It's easily to use in a conservative, natural-looking way.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Mar 11, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Picture time! I'm eight days post-op today and feel pretty stoked about how well I've healed. The right lower eyelid keeps moving around but is sitting higher up today, so maybe I was premature in thinking Eppley didn't pull off a good repair. You'll see that the lateral projection is essentially unchanged (ugh), but the undereye support was removed and it looks a million times better.
> 
> Also, Eppley put 1cc of Restalyne into each upper eye area during surgery using a canula, and it's pretty lumpy--see the pic with my eyes angled down. Restalyne takes a long time to settle so I'm reserving judgment, but this might not have been the best work. I'm also not sure if it's a great idea to place upper eyelid filler while a patient is laying down on an operating table, but who knows.
> 
> I'm on two hours of sleep so ignore the splotchy skin.


How did your swelling disappeared so quickly? 
Was it because it was just shaved down and how long did he swelling took when he put them in the first time


----------



## Win200 (Mar 11, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> How did your swelling disappeared so quickly?
> Was it because it was just shaved down and how long did he swelling took when he put them in the first time


Yeah, that's exactly right--just shaving down, not creating the pocket. He said that creating the pocket is what makes the swelling, so if that's already done, swelling will be light and will go down quickly.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Mar 11, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Yeah, that's exactly right--just shaving down, not creating the pocket. He said that creating the pocket is what makes the swelling, so if that's already done, swelling will be light and will go down quickly.


how long did it take for the swelling to go down the first time when he put them in


----------



## Virgo (Mar 14, 2022)

I really like the final result. Would you mind posting a photo with you smiling? @Win200


----------



## Jade (May 31, 2022)

Win200 said:


> I agree--just wanted to see what you think. Augmenting undereye with implants seems so dicey; if it's 1mm off, your eye area looks weird. Just seems like way less margin for error there.


I think that your cheek implant looks "unnatural" or unattractive because it makes your eyes look puffy, and it does not look balanced.

Perhaps you have already done it, but you'd look better if you take the fat pads out from the midface and add volume to the actual cheekbone and right under the eyes direction (middle) like Loe Niamtu usually suggests.

The jaw angle isn't too bad, in my opinion, but maybe the degrees could have been better because now you have TWO angles in the jaw.

What do you think?

Also, did you actually see the implants before they put them in there? There is a huge difference between seeing a picture and the actual implants.


----------



## Lmao (Jul 3, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Great thread dude.
> 
> I just want to add since people on here always ask what I attribute my young looks to given I am 33. I also follow a gluten free diet and have had over 8 sessions of IPL like OP. I think gluten free diet is key, I also had IBS like OP and gluten free diet is what got rid of it. Also my skin got SO much better once going gluten free
> 
> Just my two cents. Appreciate the updates OP good luck with everything, I will follow your threads closely


Did you have celiac too?


----------



## cforbin (Aug 29, 2022)

OP you look fantastic! Appreciate you sharing your journey with us. 

Do you know how much lateral jaw angle width projection you have an each side?


----------



## EggKing (Oct 7, 2022)

Win200 said:


> Previous discussion of my procedures/results is in this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/new-implant-result-guy-with-cheek-and-jaw-implant-from-dr-e.236061/
> 
> Link to the rendering of the implants is here:
> 
> ...



the face of God


----------



## fruitgunpop (Oct 7, 2022)

Did this nigga not autistically calculate the dimensions and proportions of the design and trusted eppley for the design instead? 
Should've asked @RealSurgerymax to design it if he was incapable of doing so and not the jew eppley


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Oct 8, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> Mostly eyes and lips tbh
> View attachment 1243464
> 
> 
> ...


His upper lip looks so botched holy shit


----------



## Splinter901 (Oct 8, 2022)

nigga y u look gay?


----------

